# Unprofessional ?



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Some ******bags just don't learn. 
Hit arrived at 8:35am then this:








And I will do it again, next time just before you try to get in my car.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Nothing unprofessional about it. The customer was disrespectful and rude.

Cancel and move on.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Some ******bags just don't learn.
> Hit arrived at 8:35am then this:
> View attachment 8885
> 
> And I will do it again, next time just before you try to get in my car.


did you even get the $5(or whatever your cancellation fee is)
u arrive at 8:35, he responds at 8:39 and you say you've already canceled?? Did you even wait a full 5min? If not,then you were unprofessional
I always give at least 1min grace period. Not for the pax,but to be sure my time matches up with Uber's time so you get the $5

EDIT: im not sure if you canceled and you wanted him to cancel. Pax thinks you canceled,but you requested him to cancel. If so, he could never cancel and keep you from getting any more pings for hours


----------



## Sixersman1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't agree with what you did here. Things like this won't teach passengers anything. It will deter them from using Uber which is bad for all of us.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

As per Uber policy, you are actually supposed and expected to wait at least 5 minutes before cancelling. 

So yes, you were unprofessional in the case you described.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

biozon said:


> As per Uber policy, you are actually supposed and expected to wait at least 5 minutes before cancelling.
> 
> So yes, you were unprofessional in the case you described.


You are wrong! FUber policy is that riders need to be ready when ride is requested. 
Drivers are suggested to wait 5 minutes, it is NOT a policy. This would constitute control over drivers, that would makes us employees. 
I left at the 5 minute mark. And made him cancel. I do not cancel requests!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey UberXTampa that girl is playing us all on the Tampa - Orlando deal. I sent her an email on the 19th with a round-trip quote.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Hey UberXTampa that girl is playing us all on the Tampa - Orlando deal. I sent her an email on the 19th with a round-trip quote.


I am not sure what she is trying to do. but thanks for the heads up.. I get the fuzzy feeling that it might be somebody playing us all...
It is the busiest time of the entire week with the LBGT parade in Tampa being the largest of the Florida region with 200K participants expected, I can't wait to see how much I will make with surge and very ling distance travelers in the Tampa Bay area... if it is a dead time of day and I have specifics for when she wants to be picked up from Tampa, I can do it, but it looks fuzzy so far...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

She told me that was ok to go at 6am and they (2 of them) want to stay till 12 midnight. 
I told her if I did not need to return to Sarasota the next that I would wait for her. 
But, again I feel unsure about it now. 


UberXTampa said:


> I am not sure what she is trying to do. but thanks for the heads up.. I get the fuzzy feeling that it might be somebody playing us all...
> It is the busiest time of the entire week with the LBGT parade in Tampa being the largest of the Florida region with 200K participants expected, I can't wait to see how much I will make with surge and very ling distance travelers in the Tampa Bay area... if it is a dead time of day and I have specifics for when she wants to be picked up from Tampa, I can do it, but it looks fuzzy so far...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If you are in Orlando, I would say take her to Tampa, then work the weekend all day long, it should be a busy weekend with the LBGT parade in St. Pete. at night you can take her back to Orlando or she finds another driver. I rather have a ling distance trip than deal with drunks at midnight


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Some ******bags just don't learn.
> Hit arrived at 8:35am then this:
> View attachment 8885
> 
> And I will do it again, next time just before you try to get in my car.


Uber app does not give a clear notification. I always send a text once I place the car in park


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Once a puzzled looking pax told me my car appears to still be about 30 seconds away from where he was and I was right in front of him waiting for him to get in the car.
since then, I always send the text "your ride is here, flashers on, waiting...."

I know Lyft does a good job notifying riders. Always Lyft riders come quicker than uber riders. I don't know how can you have such a difference like day and night. Uber people are always late and act like they don't know you were even there.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Uber app does not give a clear notification. I always send a text once I place the car in park


That's fine for you. At the rates here, they get nothing from me. If FUber has issues with their system of notifying pax then they need to fix it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That's fine for you. At the rates here, they get nothing from me. If FUber has issues with their system of notifying pax then they need to fix it.


But, you are on the road to drive and transport pax...right? The rates are not their fault. 
If it helps, I have pre-typed "hot keys" on my android keyboard. I just press and hold the number one for two seconds and it types out the message for me. Saves me a lot of headache.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> But, you are on the road to drive and transport pax...right? The rates are not their fault.
> If it helps, I have pre-typed "hot keys" on my android keyboard. I just press and hold the number one for two seconds and it types out the message for me. Saves me a lot of headache.


I understand that, not been their fault. But why on earth do these, and when I say these, that is most pax make you wait?! That is inconsiderate, rude and abusive. This ******bag of mine above waited 4 minutes before texting me, been a high rise condo complex, I know it would have taken him anouther 5 minutes to get down. 
He canceled, once he was down at 8:47 and saw me gone. Bye bye!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> But, you are on the road to drive and transport pax...right? The rates are not their fault.
> If it helps, I have pre-typed "hot keys" on my android keyboard. I just press and hold the number one for two seconds and it types out the message for me. Saves me a lot of headache.


I never used hot keys. But I should as I have about a handful of prepared texts. It takes time to cut/paste, I like the hockey's better.

Ideally the uber app should be voice activated for uber approved standard text messages.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Uber app does not give a clear notification. I always send a text once I place the car in park


Uber's pax-side notification can be delayed&#8230; however, two important facts to keep in mind:

1. Pax ordered the ride. They know you're on the way. That fact that you will be arriving shortly should not be a "surprise".

2. Pax are given a time estimate of your arrival. They can even see your progress towards them, if they have any interest in doing so.

In light of these two facts, I agree with the "no additional action needed" group.

I arrive at pin setting, wait six minutes. If no rider and no contact, I cancel and move on.

I may text or call to confirm location at complex or crowded pickup points as others have stated, but otherwise, I expect the pax to be where they set the pin. Otherwise, they get spanked (uh, financially speaking).


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Verminator said:


> Uber's pax-side notification can be delayed&#8230; however, two important facts to keep in mind:
> 
> 1. Pax ordered the ride. They know you're on the way. That fact that you will be arriving shortly should not be a "surprise".
> 
> ...


I intend to do this gig for a long time. To avoid retribution, I try to prevent bad things from happening to the degree possible. If I invested time and resources and the possibility of getting a good fare is high and where I am parked is a safe place to be, I may wait more than 5:00 minutes to get the job. It always depends. For example, in downtown area where there is no parking and pax manages to not appear in 5:00 minutes, I collect the $5.00 cancellation fee with no hesitation. If I am in a subdivision and in front of a house in quiet neighborhood, as long as I establish contact with pax upon arrival, I consider waiting another 2 minutes. At 7:00 minute mark I am out. That 2 minute is my level of tolerance for being disrespected before even a ride starts.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Having done this gig for a year now with 1200+ trips, my tolerance for these pax has grown very limited. 
I do text or call pax that shows "drive to pin" I HATE that with a passion or the address is like a range (100-250 so Main Street) WTF is it? 100, 102 I HATE that even more. 
Then I get the guy that says to me when I called him re: "drive to pin" he say: just drive to pin, you'll find me! Since it was over the phone I told the ******bag to stick that pin up his ass!!


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You are wrong!


 No, I am not.

Just watch this official Uber video:

http://video.uber.com/LMY/when-to-call-and-how-to-cancel/

You can fast forward to 0:29 timeline. It's pretty clear.

Cheers!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

biozon said:


> No, I am not.
> 
> Just watch this official Uber video:
> 
> ...


There is nothing there that say driver must wait. Period. Again that is a suggestion to wait a "few minutes" then it goes on to say: "if you waited more than 5 minutes..."
You are still wrong!!!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I wait 5 minutes and I'm out, good thing is 99% of my pax are out waiting for me. I had 2 cancels today. One I waited 5 and was out, an hour later I get a ping same place different name, wait 5 and out. Same people just boyfriend and girlfriend who don't know how to be on time. I didn't charge the 2nd one as she had a decent rating, the guys was a bad rating he got charged. I got pings within a minute after cancelling both times so no loss for me.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You are still wrong!!!


Ignorance is a bliss indeed. Good luck (I really mean it)!


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry, but the driver needs to RUN, not walk away from his car... forever. We are in the business of giving people rides, not cancelling after 4 mins or even 5. You seem to HATE pax and people in general, WTF is your problem??? Find a new job, one where nobody has to put up with your shitty attitude. I would be happy if pax got back after 4 min, you on the other hand are just LOOKING for a reason to hate and cancel? You must have driven a taxi or something on legs before. Did you ever think that his ride could have taken you 50 miles? Not everyone is ready at the same time as not every driver gets there on time either. The pax are usually getting ready to go out for the day or night, or coming back after having a few. I am not here to teach these people a lesson since THEIR living is not even partially based on a rating system. So much hatred makes you the ****** bag, every time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, but the driver needs to RUN, not walk away from his car... forever. We are in the business of giving people rides, not cancelling after 4 mins or even 5. You seem to HATE pax and people in general, WTF is your problem??? Find a new job, one where nobody has to put up with your shitty attitude. I would be happy if pax got back after 4 min, you on the other hand are just LOOKING for a reason to hate and cancel? You must have driven a taxi or something on legs before. Did you ever think that his ride could have taken you 50 miles? Not everyone is ready at the same time as not every driver gets there on time either. The pax are usually getting ready to go out for the day or night, or coming back after having a few. I am not here to teach these people a lesson since THEIR living is not even partially based on a rating system. So much hatred makes you the ****** bag, every time.


It is an on demand service with drivers a few minutes away, order when you are ready. I have no breaks between pings unless I log off so I have no reason to wait and waste my time.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

If you aren't going to be ready within the ETA given before you order, don't order it yet. Simple.

It is an on demand service. What if every customer ordered a car and had the driver wait 10, 15, or 20 minutes? Poof! No cars available.

g


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, but the driver needs to RUN, not walk away from his car... forever. We are in the business of giving people rides, not cancelling after 4 mins or even 5. You seem to HATE pax and people in general, WTF is your problem??? Find a new job, one where nobody has to put up with your shitty attitude. I would be happy if pax got back after 4 min, you on the other hand are just LOOKING for a reason to hate and cancel? You must have driven a taxi or something on legs before. Did you ever think that his ride could have taken you 50 miles? Not everyone is ready at the same time as not every driver gets there on time either. The pax are usually getting ready to go out for the day or night, or coming back after having a few. I am not here to teach these people a lesson since THEIR living is not even partially based on a rating system. So much hatred makes you the ****** bag, every time.


This has to do with corporate culture not customer service. When you ride with Lyft you are expected to be on the curb and the trip starts after a very short time automatically. This is because Lyft knows that they are losing money if the cars are not being fully utilized. So get off your self righteous horse. On Lyft courtesy and consideration are a two way street - that is the way business should be run in the US of A where all are created equal.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, but the driver needs to RUN, not walk away from his car... forever. We are in the business of giving people rides, not cancelling after 4 mins or even 5. You seem to HATE pax and people in general, WTF is your problem??? Find a new job, one where nobody has to put up with your shitty attitude. I would be happy if pax got back after 4 min, you on the other hand are just LOOKING for a reason to hate and cancel? You must have driven a taxi or something on legs before. Did you ever think that his ride could have taken you 50 miles? Not everyone is ready at the same time as not every driver gets there on time either. The pax are usually getting ready to go out for the day or night, or coming back after having a few. I am not here to teach these people a lesson since THEIR living is not even partially based on a rating system. So much hatred makes you the ****** bag, every time.


You're so totally wrong here. I've been driving a taxi for over 12 years and I still love what do.

What I don't love, however, is passengers who are disrespectful of my time. In this town, the response time for taxis is usually around 10 minutes and passengers should know to be ready _before_ they call a cab.

Your U/L passenger can even see exactly where you are and they have *no* excuse to not be ready on the curb when you arrive.

If your pax make you wait even one minute, they're being disrespectful and wasting your time. Your time has a value and you should let the customers know that.

Just because we're in the service industry, that doesn't mean we're supposed to be doormats.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> "drive to pin" I HATE that with a passion or the address is like a range (100-250 so Main Street) WTF is it? 100, 102 I HATE that even more.


If you drive to line up the car icon with the passenger icon, there is _never_ anyone there waiting for a ride. As do you, I hate imprecise addresses and "drive to pin". As you state, you call. I have told more than one Rocket Scientist who says "just drive to the pin"; "Sir, I _am_ at the pin and *you* _ain't_."


----------



## Reasonable (May 17, 2015)

Guys this is off tangent but figure it falls in this thread. Yesterday instead of uber or lfyt I decided what the hell it's my birthday and there's a cab so I took it. I asked the cab driver do you except credit cards he responded yes. So I figured might as well ride the cab and pay a little extra what the hell. The jerk stop about 10 blocks from my house to a bank and tells me to take money out from the bank. I freaked out and said are you trying to rob me. He said no for the fare. I was like but you just told me you take credit cards why would I need cash. He said your not going home til you can pay. Holy crap I was so upset I almost called the cops. Just to avoid any more arguments I took out only what was needed to pay the fare once I paid the guy told me no tip. I said what for you lied to me and said you except credit cards then practically kidnap me. Lucky for me security was around to keep this jerk off from causing a bigger scene. In my mind I'm thinking never ever Freakin again. I did file a complaint this morning but I felt like they really could care two shits. Lesson learned.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Reasonable said:


> Guys this is off tangent but figure it falls in this thread. Yesterday instead of uber or lfyt I decided what the hell it's my birthday and there's a cab so I took it. I asked the cab driver do you except credit cards he responded yes. So I figured might as well ride the cab and pay a little extra what the hell. The jerk stop about 10 blocks from my house to a bank and tells me to take money out from the bank. I freaked out and said are you trying to rob me. He said no for the fare. I was like but you just told me you take credit cards why would I need cash. He said your not going home til you can pay. Holy crap I was so upset I almost called the cops. Just to avoid any more arguments I took out only what was needed to pay the fare once I paid the guy told me no tip. I said what for you lied to me and said you except credit cards then practically kidnap me. Lucky for me security was around to keep this jerk off from causing a bigger scene. In my mind I'm thinking never ever Freakin again. I did file a complaint this morning but I felt like they really could care two shits. Lesson learned.


"I'm sorry but I lost my wallet with my debit card and license which is why I asked if you take credit. I CAN'T take any money out of the bank"

I would have walked before giving him cash.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^This is a problem, nationwide: cab drivers' balking at credit cards, even in jurisdictions that compel the drivers to accept them. Most major cities do compel credit card acceptance. Washington was one of the last ones to compel it. Does Miami require drivers to accept plastic? Truthfully, I do not think that any jurisidiction really has the right to compel anyone to accept a credit card, as a credit card is _not_ legal tender, but, as no one has challenged credit card acceptance on those grounds, the rules stand. I have accepted credit cards since 1998, so I would have a hard time complaining about them, even on the "legal tender" grounds.

These drivers who balk at credit cards are the same ones who holler "Uber this and Uber that!", yet play _right_ into Uber's hand when they will not accept non-cash payments. These drivers are bringing their problems on themselves. If drivers had accepted cards even ten years back, there might not have been an Uber. The first Uber that came to Washington was the limousines. People were paying up to _*FIVE*_ _*TIMES*_ the cab fare _just_ to use a credit card. The next Uber to come was Uber Taxi. People here were so happy to see it, because they could go back to riding cabs and not need cash. It took another year after the Regulators "discovered" Uber's presence here; eight months after the arrival of Uber Taxi, for the Regulators to require credit card acceptance.

The market has demanded non cash payments for some time. I have no degree in either Economics or Business Administration, but it does not take a degree in either to be aware that any businessman who will not rise to meet the demands of his market is doomed to failure. I may not be a big fan of technology, I may like things as they were, but I can see that the market does not agree. I can wail, cry and go broke or adapt.

That driver has just alienated another cab passenger. This business, as do many, depends heavily on repeat customers (at least it does, here). Run off one user, and you lose. Run off one, one more, another, another, yet another.....(you get the picture) and suddenly you have no customers.

Sadly, my cohorts here, and in other places, are bringing most of their problems on themselves. I tell people who are disgusted with this, but, for some reason, would still prefer to use a taxi to use Uber Taxi where Uber offers it. I further tell them that if they want it in their jurisdiction, they should tell their friends to help with an e-Mail campaign to Uber. If enough people demand it, Uber would be silly not to offer it.

Before Uber, the only major City in North America where the locals used the cabs on a regular basis was Washington. You could argue New York City all that you would , but in the boroughs and above 110th or Spuyten Duyvil Creek, you would not even find a cab. Uber Taxi has made cab riders out of locals not only in New York in the Boroughs, but also in Boston and Chicago. When Hail-O was still here, there were serious wars going on in New York, Boston and Chicago between Uber Taxi and Hail-O. More than a few from Chicago told me that it even split households: Hubby was a Hail-O boy and Wifey was an Uber Girl. Hail-O never could get any ground on Uber Taxi here, even though Hail-O did get into the Virginia suburbs, something that Uber Taxi never has done, here. If there is one thing that Uber has proved, it is that the market for ground transportation for hire is greater than anyone had imagined. Many people shied from it solely due to difficult or outright lack of access. Uber had provided that access. Truly, there is room for all forms, but if cab drivers are going to continue their past habits, people will take their alternatives, even if they would prefer the taxi.

I am sorry that the driver mistreated you. I do not know what the Regulators do in Miami with regard to complaints. Here, the Taxicab Commission will respond, but it takes forever and fifteen days to get final resolution. I once contested two taxicab summonses that a Harassmen-ER-uh-_Hack_ Inspector had issued to me. It took fifteen months for a hearing to occur.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I would have walked before giving him cash.


More than one taxi passenger has done that, here. Some of these Rocket Scientist drivers will wait until arrival at a passenger's destination to inform him that the credit card reader supposedly does not work. The usual response from the passenger is "too bad, because I do not have any cash and I am not paying the fee to use my credit card to get cash, so I guess that you will not be paid". More than one passenger has told me that suddenly, the terminal works.

To be sure, sometimes these terminals are subject to "epic fail", I believe that is the NewSpeak term for it. I still have mine from the old days, so I will use it if the terminal in the cab fails, despite the risk of a fine if I get caught. I still use mine if I leave the City, as the People's Taxikab Kommissariat of the Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia has nothing to say to me about what I do in the State of Maryland or the Commonwealth of Virginia. WMATC rules are silent on the matter.

The passengers have told me that they are a bit more sympathetic if the terminal is obviously failing.

I would have told that driver that if he wants to get paid, he will take the card, as we agreed up front.


----------



## Greymalkin (Jun 23, 2015)

My biggest gripe...People who drop a pin in the middle of a sports stadium...How am I to know what side of the stadium you are coming out of?!??!

I drive to the pin, hit arrived, and wait 5 minutes. After 5 minutes, I call the PAX for their location, if they are unclear, rude, or lost. CANCEL.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Once a puzzled looking pax told me my car appears to still be about 30 seconds away from where he was and I was right in front of him waiting for him to get in the car.
> since then, I always send the text "your ride is here, flashers on, waiting...."
> 
> I know Lyft does a good job notifying riders. Always Lyft riders come quicker than uber riders. I don't know how can you have such a difference like day and night. Uber people are always late and act like they don't know you were even there.


That's because Lyft riders believe that they start to get charged as soon as the car arrives whether they are outside and ready to go or not, while Uber pax know that they should not get charged until they decide to grace their driver with their presence.


----------



## slim (Jun 13, 2015)

5 min wholy shit, i wait 10-15 thats not gonna happen again lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

slim said:


> 5 min wholy shit, i wait 10-15 thats not gonna happen again lol


I've never been paid a no show on UberPool that I didn't have to fight for. I really can't be bothered to fight for $4, so now I wait one minute for UberPool pax and then no show them if necessary. I'm not going to get paid a no show fee anyway, so I just move on to the next job.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> We are in the business of giving people rides, not cancelling after 4 mins or even 5.


Maybe that's your business. But for the rest of us and uber, we are in the business of making money. Even uber wants us to cancel after 5 minutes. So actually you might be the one who is not okay with how uber wants to operate. Maybe you should drive for a company that doesn't reward their drivers for cancelling after 5 minutes and requires them to wait much longer.


Robzillaa said:


> Did you ever think that his ride could have taken you 50 miles?


The probability that the next ride will be a 50 mile ride is the same as the current ride being a 50 mile ride. So mathematically speaking you don't lose the possibility of getting a 50 mile ride by cancelling the current ride. Many times I got very long trips with a decent surge after I canceled a trip. Since you have no info about the current ride, in the long run it is more beneficial to collect the cancellation fees whenever you can.


Robzillaa said:


> Not everyone is ready at the same time as not every driver gets there on time either.


Rider has the option to request a ride when they are ready. Drivers don't have the option to fly with their car over the traffic so that they can always show up quickly.


Robzillaa said:


> I am not here to teach these people a lesson since THEIR living is not even partially based on a rating system.


I don't know about other drivers but I cancel to get the cancellation fee. Whether the rider learns a lesson from this is none of my concern.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

please keep doing this , (5 min rule ) your making Bad cabbies look really good . thanks


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You are wrong! FUber policy is that riders need to be ready when ride is requested.
> Drivers are suggested to wait 5 minutes, it is NOT a policy. This would constitute control over drivers, that would makes us employees.
> I left at the 5 minute mark. And made him cancel. I do not cancel requests!


What a dick


----------



## OldMillerPlace (Jun 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^This is a problem, nationwide: cab drivers' balking at credit cards, even in jurisdictions that compel the drivers to accept them....


Do taxis not want to take credit cards because of the bank fees they lose, or because they want the "Under the dash" cash, or both? It occurred to me that some taxis might not want to go on the Uber platform, because their taxable income would double, since they can't NOT claim the income. Lol


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

It dosnt matter to me , some like the cash for obvious reasons , old and getting that check is the most common reason .

One of the biggest taxi companys in LVNV is expecting to lose around 2-400 drivers to U/L when they open , I think tis is going to be hilarious because ive never seen more drivers that long haul in my life !!! I don't think you can do this with U/L .. its going to be funny shit im telling you


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I think tis is going to be hilarious because ive never seen more drivers that long haul in my life !!! I don't think you can do this with U/L .. its going to be funny shit im telling you


I don't follow you on the last statement, please clarify.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

OldMillerPlace said:


> Do taxis not want to take credit cards because of the bank fees they lose, or because they want the "Under the dash" cash, or both? It occurred to me that some taxis might not want to go on the Uber platform, because their taxable income would double, since they can't NOT claim the income. Lol


Part of it is the fees. Here, cab drivers are allowed, by overregulation, to use only certain processors. These processors charge high fees. This _must_ be illegal. It violates all sorts of protections legislated by Anti-Trust Acts. In addition, it violates the Interstate Commerce Clause. There are those in Washington who will cite the right of a local jurisdiction to regulate certain things, but no one can convince me that a six-bit local gubbamint agency can trump Federal Commercial Legislation. These imperious regulators think that they can, but let us remember that when this same six bit agency cited legitimate reasons, based on the D.C. Code, for going after Uber limousine for its illegal activities in the District of Columbia, the City Council told them in no uncertain terms that they were to leave Uber alone. If it can not trump its local legislature with that legislature's _own_ laws in its hand, certainly it can not trump the Federal legislature. Even if the drivers could pick their processor, they still do not like the fees. I know it does make me angry when I get a flat on a credit card, as I do not get my _ full, legal_ fare because of the fees. Still, you can write off the fees on your taxes, which does bing me to the next point and your next question.

They do not like reporting their tips. They do not like reporting all of their income. In fact, until the credit cards, there were more than a few who did not file taxes, at all. Now that they are getting 1099s, the Internal Revenue, as well as the local tax authorities are starting to catch up to them. Some guys have not been able to renew their hack licences or cab registrations. I do not see how they expect any sympathy from anyone on this. The riding public must pay its collective taxes. I must pay mine. I own my home, so _really_ must pay my taxes. I am not required to like it, nor are they, (the Democrats, however, _are working_ on the like-it part, simply they have not succeeded Y-E-T), we are simply required to do it. If their customers can not duck their taxes, if I can not duck mine, why should I or anyone else help them to duck theirs or have any sympathy for them when they try ot duck theirs. In fact, there is the remote possibility (note the use of "remote", as long as there are enough Democrats around, the possibility is _extremely_ remote), that, if these tax dodgers actually paid their share, my taxes might not be so high.

Then, there is the problem of habit. For years these guys have been used to cash daily. This is a hard habit to break. Still, the riding public dumped its dependence on cash. How do these drivers expect any sympathy from the public on this either. They changed their ways, why can not the driver change his? This brings me to my next point.

Too many of these guys can not manage their money or are financially irresponsible. I do not know how many times I have seen a guy go home with hundreds of dollars in his pocket (I know because I dispatched all of those good jobs to him) only to come back the next day with only a few singles, a little silver and an eighth of a tank of gasolene. Some of them spend their money foolishly, some do not set aside anything for expenses, some never pay their debts: they owe everyone in town. If their money goes into an account of some sort, it means that their creditors can get hold of it. In fact, many of these guys can not even get a bank account, because they owe everyone. Some of them are hot footing it to their residence after they have earned the last hundred dollars for the rent that is way overdue and are trying to get there before the Sheriff's Deputies (or, in D.C., the U.S. Marshalls) show up at their door. Now, in order to get paid for the credit cards, they must go to their processors, at hours convenient to the processor and stand in a long line to collect cash. Some processors will not provide cash; they require a bank account or that you go to Ace Check Cashing, open a debit card account there and they will deposit the money there. Every time the driver uses that debit card, there is a ridiculous fee. Still, it is hard to be sympathetic to someone who refuses to manage his money or pay his debts. Yes, there are some who have a reason, be it sick children, sick relatives or some tragedy has struck them. These, however, are in the minority. These irresponsible people can not expect the riding public to have any sympathy for them.

For a long time, especially in Washington, it has been a seller's market. For the longest time, I suspected that as soon as someone came up with an alternative, people would take it. Someone did. The cab drivers still have not accepted the fact that they are no longer the only game in town. They do not understand that every time that they balk at a non-cash payment, they are playing into the hands of this Uber about which they are screaming. They are refusing to rise to the demands of their market and think that they will succeed in doing so. It does not take a degree in either Economics or Business Administration (neither of which I have) to know that any businessman who will not rise to meet the demands of his market is doomed to failure. I saw a demand for credit cards back in 1998. I have accepted them since then. In fact, I have gotten my other processor to look into securing a wireless terminal that reads not only credit cards, but also will accept Pay-up, Pal; Google Wallet and Apple Pay. I am trying to push a "Pay With Uber" for Uber Taxi. I want to make paying as convenient as I can for my customers.

To be sure, we cab drivers do have some legitimate complaints about what Uber does. Still, I do not have Uber's money. In this country, justice belongs to those who can pay for it. Rather than fight Uber, I choose to work with it, especially since it has offered me the opportunity to do so in both the taxi and UberX.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> I don't follow you on the last statement, please clarify.


you could actually google this one , LVNV cabbies are extremely likely to long haul you here , anywere else its kinda looked on as a rooky move by the more experienced pro drivers who know how to make their money , In my humble opinion Long hauler's are weak minded Driver's !!
Long haul = To take the longest route from point A~B
2-400 drivers from each of the biggest companys here are expected to jump ship for the Uber / Lyft Train . Their all long hauling SOB's lol Hilarious when they find out each pax has a route preset same as on the drivers phone . ( No ablo inglisha !?!? and off you go on your tour of vegas LMAO !!!) HAHAHA !!!!


Another Uber Driver said:


> Part of it is the fees. Here, cab drivers are allowed, by overregulation, to use only certain processors. These processors charge high fees. This _must_ be illegal. It violates all sorts of protections legislated by Anti-Trust Acts. In addition, it violates the Interstate Commerce Clause. There are those in Washington who will cite the right of a local jurisdiction to regulate certain things, but no one can convince me that a six-bit local gubbamint agency can trump Federal Commercial Legislation. These imperious regulators think that they can, but let us remember that when this same six bit agency cited legitimate reasons, based on the D.C. Code, for going after Uber limousine for its illegal activities in the District of Columbia, the City Council told them in no uncertain terms that they were to leave Uber alone. If it can not trump its local legislature with that legislature's _own_ laws in its hand, certainly it can not trump the Federal legislature. Even if the drivers could pick their processor, they still do not like the fees. I know it does make me angry when I get a flat on a credit card, as I do not get my _ full, legal_ fare because of the fees. Still, you can write off the fees on your taxes, which does bing me to the next point and your next question.
> 
> They do not like reporting their tips. They do not like reporting all of their income. In fact, until the credit cards, there were more than a few who did not file taxes, at all. Now that they are getting 1099s, the Internal Revenue, as well as the local tax authorities are starting to catch up to them. Some guys have not been able to renew their hack licences or cab registrations. I do not see how they expect any sympathy from anyone on this. The riding public must pay its collective taxes. I must pay mine. I own my home, so _really_ must pay my taxes. I am not required to like it, nor are they, (the Democrats, however, _are working_ on the like-it part, simply they have not succeeded Y-E-T), we are simply required to do it. If their customers can not duck their taxes, if I can not duck mine, why should I or anyone else help them to duck theirs or have any sympathy for them when they try ot duck theirs. In fact, there is the remote possibility (note the use of "remote", as long as there are enough Democrats around, the possibility is _extremely_ remote), that, if these tax dodgers actually paid their share, my taxes might not be so high.
> 
> ...


Knew a bunch of drivers like that , work horse's making all dat $ and broke as chumps the next day coasting in on fumes and praying they don't run out of gas inbetween pick up and drop off LMAO !!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dhus said:


> LVNV cabbies are extremely likely to long haul you here , anywere else its kinda looked on as a rooky move by the more experienced pro drivers who know how to make their money , In my humble opinion Long hauler's are weak minded Driver's !!
> Long haul = To take the longest route from point A~B


When we had Zones, here, it _decidedly_ did not pay to take the proverbial scenic route. You had to get your passenger from point A to point B as quickly as possible or you went broke. One of the grand things about the Zone System was that you could go far out of your way for expediency and the fare was still the same.

Ever since the idiot boxes, there are those who think that it pays to take that proverbial scenic route. *BULLETIN! BULLETIN! BULLETIN!* _It_ _DON'T_. Despite the idiot box's paying you for more time and distance, you are _still_ better off getting your passenger to his destination as quickly as possible and moving on to your next customer. The meter drop is part of this, but not the whole story. I figured this out very quickly when I drove a metered cab in the suburbs before I went across the river. Once across the river, there were no meters, but Zones. In 2008, Our Dear Revered Leader,
Kim il-Fenty put meters into the cabs. I could call thousands of curses down upon him for it, but he is not even thinking about me, so what good would it do? Rumour has it that he is out in California doing some dead computer mogul's wife, but I forget who it is, now and do not care. His wife dumped him, here. Rumour has it that he is a wife-beater, but no one has ever proved that.

You _might_ convince me that it _might_ pay to take the scenic route when Congress is on Summer Recess or the week between Christmas and New Year's, but _even then_, you would need to work _pretty hard_ to convince me that it pays. It is an urban myth, both proverbially and actually, that it pays the cab driver to take the scenic route.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ahh ok, I got you, when I think of long hauling I think of truckers that do coast to coast.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When we had Zones, here, it _decidedly_ did not pay to take the proverbial scenic route. You had to get your passenger from point A to point B as quickly as possible or you went broke. One of the grand things about the Zone System was that you could go far out of your way for expediency and the fare was still the same.
> 
> Ever since the idiot boxes, there are those who think that it pays to take that proverbial scenic route. *BULLETIN! BULLETIN! BULLETIN!* _It_ _DON'T_. Despite the idiot box's paying you for more time and distance, you are _still_ better off getting your passenger to his destination as quickly as possible and moving on to your next customer. The meter drop is part of this, but not the whole story. I figured this out very quickly when I drove a metered cab in the suburbs before I went across the river. Once across the river, there were no meters, but Zones. In 2008, Our Dear Revered Leader,
> Kim il-Fenty put meters into the cabs. I could call thousands of curses down upon him for it, but he is not even thinking about me, so what good would it do? Rumour has it that he is out in California doing some dead computer mogul's wife, but I forget who it is, now and do not care. His wife dumped him, here. Rumour has it that he is a wife-beater, but no one has ever proved that.
> ...


 Agreed , I was smoking strip drivers on book out here which is unheard of for a town driver , I get my pax to destination the shortest fastest route and on to my next # trip and I try to get as many as I can .



limepro said:


> Ahh ok, I got you, when I think of long hauling I think of truckers that do coast to coast.


HA  long haulers wet dream !


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> please keep doing this , (5 min rule ) your making Bad cabbies look really good . thanks


Maybe once or twice a week do I get someone not ready within the 6 minutes I give them. Cabs can have those people but I doubt they'll stay with cabs long. A couple of weeks ago I wanted a ride to the airport. Way early morning and no Uber's in my area. Call a cab. 20 minutes go by and I call back to get an ETA. They say it will be assigned to a driver within the next 15 minutes and then probably another 30 minute wait...yeah...no thanks.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> A couple of weeks ago I wanted a ride to the airport. Way early morning and no Uber's in my area. Call a cab. 20 minutes go by and I call back to get an ETA. They say it will be assigned to a driver within the next 15 minutes and then probably another 30 minute wait...yeah...no thanks.


Not saying that cabs are the way to go either ... in fact, when I go to the airport and I absolutely have to be there by a certain time ... I generally book a Black Car; I've only had 1 Black Car in 30+ years fail to show up on time for an airport run. In fact, I drove Black Car in Houston about 30 years ago ... but I digress. Yep ... sucks not being able to book a reliable ride to the airport at "Zero Dark Thirty" ... but having spent 10 years on USAF flight crew ... I learned quickly that missing a flight time was not an option. As such, I'm typically at the airport at least 2 hours early to catch my flights


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Not saying that cabs are the way to go either ... in fact, when I go to the airport and I absolutely have to be there by a certain time ... I generally book a Black Car; I've only had 1 Black Car in 30+ years fail to show up on time for an airport run. In fact, I drove Black Car in Houston about 30 years ago ... but I digress. Yep ... sucks not being able to book a reliable ride to the airport at "Zero Dark Thirty" ... but having spent 10 years on USAF flight crew ... I learned quickly that missing a flight time was not an option. As such, I'm typically at the airport at least 2 hours early to catch my flights


My new policy is to only book flights when humanity is awake so I no longer have that problem. No more 4am flights.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> My new policy is to only book flights when humanity is awake so I no longer have that problem. No more 4am flights.


My policy is to only drive Uber when humanity is sober ... so I don't have to deal with drunk jerks


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Call takers don't know shit tbh , I could be on your block and they would still say 30 minutes or hours . I've literally pulled in the driveway as the pax said *just hung up !?! omg ?! that was fast !!!

Call taker's screw up more than enough rides for us , not to mention piss the customers off real good before we even get there . but in the end I guess they have to tell you something don't they ?
that's why I build my business , my clients call me direct and well before I need to be there , none of that BS , I need you now crap because its hit and miss then , but I do give accurate eta's and my pax's ive found are willing to wait days for me even .


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> My policy is to only driver Uber when humanity is sober ... so I don't have to deal with drunk jerks


I drive the night crowd many times and I have to say the drunks in singles or even pairs over the age of 30 don't usually give me problems and tip well. Most of my issues come from stone cold sober Uptown Dallas crowd in the early morning and day light hours.



Dhus said:


> Call takers don't know shit tbh , I could be on your block and they would still say 30 minutes or hours . I've literally pulled in the driveway as the pax said *just hung up !?! omg ?! that was fast !!!
> 
> Call taker's screw up more than enough rides for us , not to mention piss the customers off real good before we even get there . but in the end I guess they have to tell you something don't they ?
> that's why I build my business , my clients call me direct and well before I need to be there , none of that BS , I need you now crap because its hit and miss then , but I do give accurate eta's and my pax's ive found are willing to wait days for me even .


Maybe the dispatcher was the problem. That sounds like what they used to do when I was working at the Walmart automotive department in my high school days. Techs REALLY didn't want any more work/weren't sure so they'd tell people their tire rotation or oil change would take 4 hours when it would really only take 1 hoping the person would go away. What do they care? They still get the same hourly wage and NOW less work.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

idk man , first thing I do is write down the # because of this , sure thing fare cancels , I call the customer and tell them I'm 5 minutes away and they normally say thank god ! call taker said it would be 3 hours .. come get me !


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

If a driver had called me up and said, "I'll be there in 15 minutes" I'd have taken the trip. I ended up having to wake up family to transport my poor planning behind to the airport.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus And that's one of the reasons people love Uber, they can see exactly where we are and how long it takes. Those that make us wait are just inconsiderate and can take a taxi, I would gladly give you those fares because once they have to take a taxi once they will be on time for the next Uber.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> Dhus And that's one of the reasons people love Uber, they can see exactly where we are and how long it takes. Those that make us wait are just inconsiderate and can take a taxi, I would gladly give you those fares because once they have to take a taxi once they will be on time for the next Uber.


If their cheap asses like me, maybe, but if Dhus is as on his game as he says he is he might have a customer for life.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> If their cheap asses like me, maybe, but if Dhus is as on his game as he says he is he might have a customer for life.


I don't mean him in particular as there are many good cabbies but many bad and price will dictate where most go. This is why everyone complains about cheap labor on their way into Walmart.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Call takers don't know shit tbh , I could be on your block and they would still say 30 minutes or hours . I've literally pulled in the driveway as the pax said *just hung up !?! omg ?! that was fast !!! Call taker's screw up more than enough rides for us , not to mention piss the customers off real good before we even get there . but in the end I guess they have to tell you something don't they ?


_THERE_ is something that is no small part of the problem. Most of these "call takers", or, "operators", as we call them here, are paid minimum wage. They are mostly semi-literate and know nothing about the cab business. Rarely do they get raises. There are some veteran operators, who are pretty good, who are _still_ earning minimum wage. Every once in a while, a company will pay a good veteran operator a little more, but usually it is _just that;_ twenty-five to seventy-five cents per hour more. When you pay minimum wage, what do you get? Minimum talent, that is what. Since they get paid next-to-nothing, they have little hope of advancement and as they are in not the best position, as it is, they do not care much about their employer or their job. Thus, when they do actually bother to pick up the telephone and not put the customer on HOLD while they finish their private conversation on another company line, they can be rude.

To be honest, sometimes the operators seem a bit short, but that is because the telephones are ringing off the hook and they must answer as many as they can. Funny, when it does get busy, the operators actually will shut off the private conversations and answer as many calls as they can. We give the operators canned answers to frequently asked questions. The canned answers were correct most of the time, but they were inaccurate enough to be annoying to the customer.

One of the things that I tried to change at my then company, when I was an official of that company, was how to pay these operators. I had no objection to hiring them at minimum wage. It was to be made clear to them that they were on ninety days (or thirty, or sixty, or whatever, certainly no more then one-hundred eighty) probation. At the end of that period, one of two things would happen: either they received a substantial raise and moved to regular employee status or they were fired. Records would be kept of attendance, accuracy, comments from supervisors and the like. The girl would be sat down, shown the documentation, and, either told when her new pay scale took effect, or, handed her last paycheck and escorted from the premises. Sadly, my Board of Directors would not go for it.

As a result, we had numerous careless employees who made all sorts of careless mistakes. In the cab business, carelessness on the part of an operator, at best, can waste a driver's time, thus, cost him money and cost the company a customer. At worst, it can result in a driver's getting killed. The last never happened at any company for which I worked, but it has happened, here. What did happen once or twice was that due to an operator's carelessness, a driver got a gun stuck in his face and robbed. It happened at the company where I was an official. I became aware of it, conducted a thorough investigation, found out that it was due to the operator's carelessness. I yanked her out of her chair, handed her a check for everything that the company owed her and fired her on the spot, in front of her co-workers and made it known why I was firing her. At my last company, where I am not, nor ever was an official, the Management refused to do anything about the careless operator. She should have been fired.

All of this, of course, sf before the widespread use of satellite/computer/GPS call assignment systems. Ownership loves these things, as they eliminate the need for an expensive (relatively, that is) dispatcher. In fact, one Chicago owner loves to tell the story about how one busy morning rush hour, his top dispatcher ordered him out of his own radio room. Eight months later, he bought a computer/satellite/GPS call assignment system. As it was being installed and tested, he had his dispatchers trained how to use it and acted as if everything would continue as before. After everything went through shakedown, and, it was determined (at least by that standards of the day) that everything was working well, he waited about three weeks. One cold, busy morning, he arranged for more than the usual number of employees to be in his Radio Room. He marched in there, yanked this ace dispatcher from her seat, right in the middle of morning rush hour, loudly fired her in front of everyone, and put an operator making half what this dispatcher made in her seat. This had the desried effect.

These days, rarely is there anyone in the call centre of a cab company who knows the business. Ownership does not care, the calls go out, so what? What ownership is missing is that it is even worse for the customer than it was before. Now there is _no one_ there off whom these minimum wage employees can bounce something. No one who knows anything can quote a fare. All of this plays into Uber's hand.


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Some of you drivers must have flunked both math and common sense in school. In Orange County, unless its bar closing time, we don't get ping after ping for most of the day or night. So, if you cancel right at 5 minutes, then you collect the whole 5 bucks, piss off the pax, then HAVE TO WAIT for another 10-15 mins for another ping, drive another 5-10 mins to that call and then wait for it.. wait for it.. wait for ANOTHER pax who may or may NOT be ready. Rinse and repeat. Meanwhile.. the original pax which i waited 5 minutes for ( again, you bloody wankers, I never mentioned waiting 10 or 15) is paying me for a ride while you are sitting there pissing your pants and hoping for another ride. Since I take more rides (again, do the math) I make more money.. HAHA.. and I have HAPPY pax.. and since my avg ride is over 1o bucks, you are sitting there angry like a complete schmuck, loser, ahole. Notice the original poster even shows his name as A HOLE. Do you guys really think all pax or just sitting by the door or curb just waiting for us to show? Hell to the NO. They are out there living life, having fun, making friends. We are a after thought. They don't all stare at the phone watching our progress when they could be having fun with friends. It doesn't matter if you call it a on demand service. Some idiots still call it a ride share, which is hysterical and stupid.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> Dhus And that's one of the reasons people love Uber, they can see exactly where we are and how long it takes. Those that make us wait are just inconsiderate and can take a taxi, I would gladly give you those fares because once they have to take a taxi once they will be on time for the next Uber.


 And I'll take them , (pun intended) I honestly think you app drivers are chasing away your clients , but I digress



D Town said:


> If their cheap asses like me, maybe, but if Dhus is as on his game as he says he is he might have a customer for life.


 I still have personals from jax that call me on a regular basis wondering / hoping I might come back one day .



limepro said:


> I don't mean him in particular as there are many good cabbies but many bad and price will dictate where most go. This is why everyone complains about cheap labor on their way into Walmart.


 I'm sorry ? did you say price ? how about canceling and charging (training pax you call it ) your absalutley right on the nose here , chase em back to us , hurry up and cancel please !!! try to do it twice even , your customers just love that stuff  Bad cabbies indeed !



Robzillaa said:


> Some of you drivers must have flunked both math and common sense in school. In Orange County, unless its bar closing time, we don't get ping after ping for most of the day or night. So, if you cancel right at 5 minutes, then you collect the whole 5 bucks, piss off the pax, then HAVE TO WAIT for another 10-15 mins for another ping, drive another 5-10 mins to that call and then wait for it.. wait for it.. wait for ANOTHER pax who may or may NOT be ready. Rinse and repeat. Meanwhile.. the original pax which i waited 5 minutes for ( again, you bloody wankers, I never mentioned waiting 10 or 15) is paying me for a ride while you are sitting there pissing your pants and hoping for another ride. Since I take more rides (again, do the math) I make more money.. HAHA.. and I have HAPPY pax.. and since my avg ride is over 1o bucks, you are sitting there angry like a complete schmuck, loser, ahole. Notice the original poster even shows his name as A HOLE. Do you guys really think all pax or just sitting by the door or curb just waiting for us to show? Hell to the NO. They are out there living life, having fun, making friends. We are a after thought. They don't all stare at the phone watching our progress when they could be having fun with friends. It doesn't matter if you call it a on demand service. Some idiots still call it a ride share, which is hysterical and stupid.


 well said , I think this guy gets it


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Some of you drivers must have flunked both math and common sense in school. In Orange County, unless its bar closing time, we don't get ping after ping for most of the day or night. So, if you cancel right at 5 minutes, then you collect the whole 5 bucks, piss off the pax, then HAVE TO WAIT for another 10-15 mins for another ping, drive another 5-10 mins to that call and then wait for it.. wait for it.. wait for ANOTHER pax who may or may NOT be ready. Rinse and repeat. Meanwhile.. the original pax which i waited 5 minutes for ( again, you bloody wankers, I never mentioned waiting 10 or 15) is paying me for a ride while you are sitting there pissing your pants and hoping for another ride. Since I take more rides (again, do the math) I make more money.. HAHA.. and I have HAPPY pax.. and since my avg ride is over 1o bucks, you are sitting there angry like a complete schmuck, loser, ahole. Notice the original poster even shows his name as A HOLE. Do you guys really think all pax or just sitting by the door or curb just waiting for us to show? Hell to the NO. They are out there living life, having fun, making friends. We are a after thought. They don't all stare at the phone watching our progress when they could be having fun with friends. It doesn't matter if you call it a on demand service. Some idiots still call it a ride share, which is hysterical and stupid.


I average 3 rides an hour, I don't wait for pings and the reason I can cancel and think nothing of it. If they aren't waiting then they should request when they are ready or at the very least 5 mi utes before being ready. I got a ping the other day while in Miami at 4am and a call, the guy asking if I would give him 15 minutes to shower...hell no, cancelled and got another one right away. Tomorrow when pay statements come out let's compare paid to time worked and see who's time is better spent.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I've noticed this with other cab drivers who give horrible Customer Service , you cant tell them shit , they will argue with you to a grease spot justifying themselves . just a big waste of time really


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Some of you drivers must have flunked both math and common sense in school. In Orange County, unless its bar closing time, we don't get ping after ping for most of the day or night. So, if you cancel right at 5 minutes, then you collect the whole 5 bucks, piss off the pax, then HAVE TO WAIT for another 10-15 mins for another ping, drive another 5-10 mins to that call and then wait for it.. wait for it.. wait for ANOTHER pax who may or may NOT be ready. Rinse and repeat. Meanwhile.. the original pax which i waited 5 minutes for ( again, you bloody wankers, I never mentioned waiting 10 or 15) is paying me for a ride while you are sitting there pissing your pants and hoping for another ride. Since I take more rides (again, do the math) I make more money.. HAHA.. and I have HAPPY pax.. and since my avg ride is over 1o bucks, you are sitting there angry like a complete schmuck, loser, ahole. Notice the original poster even shows his name as A HOLE. Do you guys really think all pax or just sitting by the door or curb just waiting for us to show? Hell to the NO. They are out there living life, having fun, making friends. We are a after thought. They don't all stare at the phone watching our progress when they could be having fun with friends. It doesn't matter if you call it a on demand service. Some idiots still call it a ride share, which is hysterical and stupid.


Sorry, but once you ping me you've told me that you have decided that you are done with where ever you are and are ready to leave. You get an ETA. You can see my progress. You even get text from me once I'm there. You ignore all that and keep me waiting more than 6 minutes I have to assume you're not ready to go but I am. IF it is a relatively slow period with few pings I'll admit I'll bend a little but the times I drive usually don't have a lot of those. It is busy with people trying to get places hence why I generally only average about 1 maybe 2 people a week I have to cancel on. I doubt the experience of having to pay $5 for a cancellation will drive people back to Dallas cabs who will keep the pax waiting nearly an hour. No rule is hard and fast. I obviously give a pax who I'm picking up from an event and have to find a little more time than the pax who can't drag himself out of a bar.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> did you even get the $5(or whatever your cancellation fee is)
> u arrive at 8:35, he responds at 8:39 and you say you've already canceled?? Did you even wait a full 5min? If not,then you were unprofessional
> I always give at least 1min grace period. Not for the pax,but to be sure my time matches up with Uber's time so you get the $5
> 
> EDIT: im not sure if you canceled and you wanted him to cancel. Pax thinks you canceled,but you requested him to cancel. If so, he could never cancel and keep you from getting any more pings for hours


**** a whole extra minute! You have a stop watch on your clock app. USE IT! By the time you hit arrived and grab your phone to start the stop watch (or count down whatever you prefer), you have been there about 10 seconds. At 5 minutes, it is already over the allowed time of 5 minutes. One minute is way too long. 10 seconds is perfect. I always make sure it is 5 minutes in front of the house/business. If I hit arrive at bottom of the street, I still don't start the stop watch until I am at their pin.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Just wondering did you guys all join some secret society and decide 5 min's after that **** em ? (not all of you feel this way of course but alot do )

Were did this magical number 5 come from ?
Does it take 5 minutes to collect the no show fee ?
Ok fine , 5 minutes then leave , cause you obviously have better things to do with your time then picking up a pax right ? 
You guys are real critical about this 5 minutes .

What if they changed that 5 minute minimum to collect , to just arriving and you can cancel collect ? 
would you just coast by then and not even stop and figure **** em I guess they don't need a ride ?
would you wait 5 minutes still even though you didn't have to ?

What if they changed this 5 minute collect rule to 15 minutes , what then ?
Would you then say 15 minutes and **** em ?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

5 minutes is way more than needed Dhus! We say 5 minutes because we have to play the Uber game and wait it out to collect at least $5 for our time and wear and tear. It should be no more than 3 minutes. We have no base pay so only way to get that is the cancellation fee. You can sit there and wait 10 minutes if you think that is fine but I will collect the $5 spot and probably get a ping within 5 minutes. I also think someone that is so rude to make their ride wait 5 minutes and driver gets no compensation for it is not worth it to take in my car. How you stick up for rude PAX, when we get no pay for it, is beyond me. At 3 minutes, they lose a star. Rudeness seems rapid with UBER .


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Some of you drivers must have flunked both math and common sense in school. In Orange County, unless its bar closing time, we don't get ping after ping for most of the day or night. So, if you cancel right at 5 minutes, then you collect the whole 5 bucks, piss off the pax, then HAVE TO WAIT for another 10-15 mins for another ping, drive another 5-10 mins to that call and then wait for it.. wait for it.. wait for ANOTHER pax who may or may NOT be ready. Rinse and repeat. Meanwhile.. the original pax which i waited 5 minutes for ( again, you bloody wankers, I never mentioned waiting 10 or 15) is paying me for a ride while you are sitting there pissing your pants and hoping for another ride. Since I take more rides (again, do the math) I make more money.. HAHA.. and I have HAPPY pax.. and since my avg ride is over 1o bucks, you are sitting there angry like a complete schmuck, loser, ahole. Notice the original poster even shows his name as A HOLE. Do you guys really think all pax or just sitting by the door or curb just waiting for us to show? Hell to the NO. They are out there living life, having fun, making friends. We are a after thought. They don't all stare at the phone watching our progress when they could be having fun with friends. It doesn't matter if you call it a on demand service. Some idiots still call it a ride share, which is hysterical and stupid.


Your last lines are exactly why I cancel. You just ordered an Uber ride. It might take me 5 minutes to get there. If they have a lapse of their ride within 5 minutes, **** them. I get rides in OC a lot including when I am in your neck of the woods. Anything past Trabuco has low amount of drivers and of course you don't mind driving 3.5 miles to some of them, you will get a ride within 5-10 minutes. Other areas are the same so you sit there and wait for rude people, I will dump and pump for another PAX that actually has the courtesy of knowing that their UBER driver has a life also and his time is his money.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Just wondering did you guys all join some secret society and decide 5 min's after that **** em ? (not all of you feel this way of course but alot do )
> 
> Were did this magical number 5 come from ?
> Does it take 5 minutes to collect the no show fee ?
> ...


95% of the time 5 minutes is way more than enough. 1-2% of the time there are mitigating reasons that I take into account. Tell me why I should waste my time for the other 3-4% who either can't get themselves together and/or don't respect my time when there are plenty of others that do?

Oh and no I would NOT wait 15 minutes. I'd still wait my 6 MAYBE 7 minutes and then leave. I can be making money elsewhere.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I've noticed this with other cab drivers who give horrible Customer Service , you cant tell them shit , they will argue with you to a grease spot justifying themselves . just a big waste of time really


If you drove you would know, get your account approved, go to hyrecar.com and rent a car for a few days. The ones that waste your time are the ones who downrate you, talk down to you and are just unpleasant all around no matter what you do. When you have 500+ rides you learn things and taxi is nothing like Uber. I have had Uber rides less than a block, I had a ride for .02 miles, and read that correctly not a two tenths of a mile but 2 Hundreths of a mile. Many take Uber because they can and it is cheap not out of necessity like a cab.

I respect that you have a lot of experience as a cab driver but, you need to try Uber the way I said to, you can probably get an Uber approved car for $20-$30 a day and being in Vegas you will have a ton of tourists that use it regularly. When you get that 4.6* or lower pax you will know exactly why their rating sucks and it isn't all of them as I have had some very pleasant 3* pax but the majority are the ones you want to physically boot out of your car. Instead you put a smile on your face and get them where they are going as quick and safely as possible.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I ditch a few rides myself , im hardly a saint on this , I feel there are reasons I wont wait on you , and **** you if you fall in that category beep beep im gone.
I have a great pick up rate , so much so dispatchers Say it , I get my pax almost every time .

Somebody stated somewhere , or maybe ive seen it enough from different posters on here to recall it * Cab driver's take forever to pick you up , were as uber /lyft are johnny on the spot and magically uber / lyft customers never have to wait more than 5 minutes . I have to call BS on this . Cab drivers don't always take forever , normally if there is a wait time like that we are so busy it takes a while to get there . Are Uber lyft business that slow to were you can always provide 5 minute service ? if so then maybe your service isn't as appreciated as you might think , maybe if you guys showed a little mercy or concideration for your customers instead of demanding it from them you would be busier ? 

I hardly think that watching your veh get closer on the map is worth being left behind and charged $ for it .. but then maybe uber customers love it so much they just cant get enough of it . stranger things happen .

I cant wait till they change that 5 minute rule to 0 minute rule or 15 and see what happens ! QQQ I cant wait

you guys are just blowing off your customers and patting your selfs on the back for still getting paid for it , and coaching other drivers to do the same bad practice .


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I ditch a few rides myself , im hardly a saint on this , I feel there are reasons I wont wait on you , and **** you if you fall in that category beep beep im gone.
> I have a great pick up rate , so much so dispatchers Say it , I get my pax almost every time .
> 
> Somebody stated somewhere , or maybe ive seen it enough from different posters on here to recall it * Cab driver's take forever to pick you up , were as uber /lyft are johnny on the spot and magically uber / lyft customers never have to wait more than 5 minutes . I have to call BS on this . Cab drivers don't always take forever , normally if there is a wait time like that we are so busy it takes a while to get there . Are Uber lyft business that slow to were you can always provide 5 minute service ? if so then maybe your service isn't as appreciated as you might think , maybe if you guys showed a little mercy or concideration for your customers instead of demanding it from them you would be busier ?
> ...


I have a 98% pickup rate and one of those cancels was requested by the person that requested it, another was because the pin was obviously misplaced and they didn't answer the phone and sent a text saying they couldn't talk, the other 2 were the same group of people, I charged one the $5 the other I let slide, the requests were an hour apart and they still didn't have the decency to be ready. Oh and I had one because they had 6 people.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I ditch a few rides myself , im hardly a saint on this , I feel there are reasons I wont wait on you , and **** you if you fall in that category beep beep im gone.
> I have a great pick up rate , so much so dispatchers Say it , I get my pax almost every time .
> 
> Somebody stated somewhere , or maybe ive seen it enough from different posters on here to recall it * Cab driver's take forever to pick you up , were as uber /lyft are johnny on the spot and magically uber / lyft customers never have to wait more than 5 minutes . I have to call BS on this . Cab drivers don't always take forever , normally if there is a wait time like that we are so busy it takes a while to get there . Are Uber lyft business that slow to were you can always provide 5 minute service ? if so then maybe your service isn't as appreciated as you might think , maybe if you guys showed a little mercy or concideration for your customers instead of demanding it from them you would be busier ?
> ...


I haven't had a problem yet. That 5 minute wait is an average. IF you live in the city proper its quicker. Suburbs maybe longer but still way faster than a taxi. As has been stated before Uber culture is not a cheaper carbon copy of taxi culture. For a taxi you EXPECT to wait a while longer and have no idea when exactly they'll show. Uber is advertised and designed to be fairly on demands and over 95% of the pax realize and respect this. If they didn't you'd expect my cancellation rate for rider no show to be higher than 1 - 2 a week.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I would never use uber or lyft after reading these forums , I just wouldn't be able to mentally handle the 5 minute gotcha ! not worth it , I'd call a cab and know eventually that bastard would show up and not 5 minute me with a charge !!! no way I would take the chance .

you run for a bus , not a ride you ordered !


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I would never use uber or lyft after reading these forums , I just wouldn't be able to mentally handle the 5 minute gotcha ! not worth it , I'd call a cab and know eventually that bastard would show up and not 5 minute me with a charge !!! no way I would take the chance .


That is your choice. 5 minutes is a long time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I would never use uber or lyft after reading these forums , I just wouldn't be able to mentally handle the 5 minute gotcha ! not worth it , I'd call a cab and know eventually that bastard would show up and not 5 minute me with a charge !!! no way I would take the chance .


If I take an Uber I don't order until I'm on my front lawn ready to go as is what I experience with the majority of my pax, they are either on the street waiting or ready to go, not needing to pay or do their hair, etc.

This is 10:45pm on a Sunday, you tell me if I should order now before I'm dressed or if I should order when I'm ready, it isn't rocket science.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Reasonable said:


> Guys this is off tangent but figure it falls in this thread. Yesterday instead of uber or lfyt I decided what the hell it's my birthday and there's a cab so I took it. I asked the cab driver do you except credit cards he responded yes. So I figured might as well ride the cab and pay a little extra what the hell. The jerk stop about 10 blocks from my house to a bank and tells me to take money out from the bank. I freaked out and said are you trying to rob me. He said no for the fare. I was like but you just told me you take credit cards why would I need cash. He said your not going home til you can pay. Holy crap I was so upset I almost called the cops. Just to avoid any more arguments I took out only what was needed to pay the fare once I paid the guy told me no tip. I said what for you lied to me and said you except credit cards then practically kidnap me. Lucky for me security was around to keep this jerk off from causing a bigger scene. In my mind I'm thinking never ever Freakin again. I did file a complaint this morning but I felt like they really could care two shits. Lesson learned.


Never fall for this crap from a taxi driver. It happens in Vegas all the time. Tell him you are calling the taxi company and you will find out the local governing body and report him. This has actually worked for me in Vegas. They don't want you to report them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Greymalkin said:


> My biggest gripe...People who drop a pin in the middle of a sports stadium...How am I to know what side of the stadium you are coming out of?!??!
> 
> I drive to the pin, hit arrived, and wait 5 minutes. After 5 minutes, I call the PAX for their location, if they are unclear, rude, or lost. CANCEL.


Call on arrival... I do every trip. I get PAX moving right away. 
I have not had a negative comment about the calls.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I hardly think that watching your veh get closer on the map is worth being left behind and charged $ for it .. but then maybe uber customers love it so much they just cant get enough of it . stranger things happen .
> 
> I cant wait till they change that 5 minute rule to 0 minute rule or 15 and see what happens ! QQQ I cant wait
> 
> you guys are just blowing off your customers and patting your selfs on the back for still getting paid for it , and coaching other drivers to do the same bad practice .


What is worse "bad practice", the driver who got to the PAX house on time and now is waiting 5 minutes of unpaid time or the bad practice of the PAX who only gives a shit about themselves and constantly makes the driver wait 3-7 minutes for them to get into the car? When drivers do and teach others that our time is valuable and waiting at ZERO DOLLARS A MINUTE is not profitable, we leave and hopefully the PAX learns something in life that day that the world doesn't revolve around the PAX. Now like this post just as you have done with my others but then try to argue why I am wrong. You confuse me. BTW, when you wait at someone's house for them to come out, when is the meter starting, on your arrival or when they get in? I think we know the answer on that one. Why don't you start charging the PAX when they get in so you can know how it is as an UBER driver and then you can tell us about leaving a fare in the dust.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Idontcare said:


> Maybe that's your business. But for the rest of us and uber, we are in the business of making money. Even uber wants us to cancel after 5 minutes. So actually you might be the one who is not okay with how uber wants to operate. Maybe you should drive for a company that doesn't reward their drivers for cancelling after 5 minutes and requires them to wait much longer.
> 
> The probability that the next ride will be a 50 mile ride is the same as the current ride being a 50 mile ride. So mathematically speaking you don't lose the possibility of getting a 50 mile ride by cancelling the current ride. Many times I got very long trips with a decent surge after I canceled a trip. Since you have no info about the current ride, in the long run it is more beneficial to collect the cancellation fees whenever you can.
> 
> ...


Bad gamble. Five bucks vs. a substantial fare? I will take the gamble the PAX wants to go more than ten miles every time. Most do.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I did have one the other night, I picked up a group of 4 they were outside waiting on me, they were very nice told me they were having a friends birthday but the others weren't ready to go so they left them. The second I dropped them off I got a ping for the same location, it must be the friends but man what a shitty rating. I get there and no one is coming out, I waited a few minutes and because it was one of their birthday I called and they told me they were on their way, luckily they came out quick because it was busy but I would have waited because birthday.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

D Town said:


> That is your choice. 5 minutes is a long time.


LMAO !!! I swear man if that happened to me I would throw a dam rock at the car or something haha !!! nah I would prolly dispute charges at the very least 

that reminds me of this trip I had once in jax many yrs ago , the pax I picked up was just furious he had to wait a couple hours because it was Georgia Florida weekend . He's all over me with BS and grief and yelling , so I pull over and tell him not to worry about the fare but to get the **** out NOW !!! Dude got out but as I made my u~turn he runs out to the medium holding this *Big ass Block of concrete * and tried to throw it my cab , it was hilarious , the dam block was so big it basically just fell to the ground when he released it , I laughed so hard I couldn't see for all the tears in my eyes and in the rear view mirror he looked just like yole samedy sam with smoke shooting out his ears .. I'll never forget it , funny shit .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Dhus said:


> LMAO !!! I swear man if that happened to me I would throw a dam rock at the car or something haha !!! nah I would prolly dispute charges at the very least
> 
> that reminds me of this trip I had once in jax many yrs ago , the pax I picked up was just furious he had to wait a couple hours because it was Georgia Florida weekend . He's all over me with BS and grief and yelling , so I pull over and tell him not to worry about the fare but to get the **** out NOW !!! Dude got out but as I made my u~turn he runs out to the medium holding this *Big ass Block of concrete * and tried to throw it my cab , it was hilarious , the dam block was so big it basically just fell to the ground when he released it , I laughed so hard I couldn't see for all the tears in my eyes and in the rear view mirror he looked just like yole samedy sam with smoke shooting out his ears .. I'll never forget it , funny shit .


Over the last 20 years I have been in Vegas for conventions five or six time a year. I talked to hundreds of people in the computer business. I heard the same story, with modifications depending on the driver's language ability. It happened to me twice. First time I fell for it. Second time I called the driver on it. I pulled out my phone, and he got real friendly all of a sudden.

Yes, the credit card swipe suddenly worked..... Amazing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

OCBob said:


> What is worse "bad practice", the driver who got to the PAX house on time and now is waiting 5 minutes of unpaid time or the bad practice of the PAX who only gives a shit about themselves and constantly makes the driver wait 3-7 minutes for them to get into the car? When drivers do and teach others that our time is valuable and waiting at ZERO DOLLARS A MINUTE is not profitable, we leave and hopefully the PAX learns something in life that day that the world doesn't revolve around the PAX. Now like this post just as you have done with my others but then try to argue why I am wrong. You confuse me. BTW, when you wait at someone's house for them to come out, when is the meter starting, on your arrival or when they get in? I think we know the answer on that one. Why don't you start charging the PAX when they get in so you can know how it is as an UBER driver and then you can tell us about leaving a fare in the dust.


This from the guy that buys used tires?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> LMAO !!! I swear man if that happened to me I would throw a dam rock at the car or something haha !!! nah I would prolly dispute charges at the very least
> 
> that reminds me of this trip I had once in jax many yrs ago , the pax I picked up was just furious he had to wait a couple hours because it was Georgia Florida weekend . He's all over me with BS and grief and yelling , so I pull over and tell him not to worry about the fare but to get the **** out NOW !!! Dude got out but as I made my u~turn he runs out to the medium holding this *Big ass Block of concrete * and tried to throw it my cab , it was hilarious , the dam block was so big it basically just fell to the ground when he released it , I laughed so hard I couldn't see for all the tears in my eyes and in the rear view mirror he looked just like yole samedy sam with smoke shooting out his ears .. I'll never forget it , funny shit .


I'd have tossed his ass out too. I haven't had a pax be that out and out disrespectful to me yet. Crass, filthy (body odor wise), and a bit rude but not openly hostile.

Uber culture is not cab culture. Just like I wouldn't get mad if I was going to take a bus and the schedule said 9:35am and I stroll up at 9:36am in time to see the bus down the road past the stop. That was MY mistake for being late. I'll wait the 15 minutes for the next one and be on time then.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Over the last 20 years I have been in Vegas for conventions five or six time a year. I talked to hundreds of people in the computer business. I heard the same story, with modifications depending on the driver's language ability. It happened to me twice. First time I fell for it. Second time I called the driver on it. I pulled out my phone, and he got real friendly all of a sudden.
> 
> Yes, the credit card swipe suddenly worked..... Amazing.


 you got put out and ran into the road holding a block of concrete ?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> This from the guy that buys used tires?


You mean buying tires that are perfectly fine and do so because UBER has low fares and therefore need to look out for cost? I will let you know next time PAX comments on my tires. Oh boy!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Over the last 20 years I have been in Vegas for conventions five or six time a year. I talked to hundreds of people in the computer business. I heard the same story, with modifications depending on the driver's language ability. It happened to me twice. First time I fell for it. Second time I called the driver on it. I pulled out my phone, and he got real friendly all of a sudden.
> 
> Yes, the credit card swipe suddenly worked..... Amazing.


 ok I see what you were saying here . I didn't know cabbies here do this , I don't understand why they would unless their on drug's and need cash for the dope man or something ? amazing is correct I find it hard to believe to be honest with you .

I myself really don't care as long as you pay the fare . then if you don't we have a problem because LVNV cabbies have to fit the bill out their own pocket at that point . idk , ive never felt threatened when a pax said I Will report you . 1 never rip off customers , if I do make some kind of innocent mistake I make good on it , but to be sure .. any customer wielding that threat to report like a weapon would and still will get put out my cab because at that point I concider you a hostile pax and in no way obligated to continue the trip .. so long fare well and will never ride with me again after that either lol neverrrr !!!
I have a ton of compliments customers have called in and made on my behalf , im unaware of a single complaint .

This was the 2nd post I noticed were you was wanting my reply , you got it , I tried to ignore the first one were the pax was kidnapped by the cab driver and you said this happen's all the time . Technically that pax was kidnapped , I don't think lvnv cabbies make a habbit of kidnapping their passenger's .. maybe they do idk .

You seem to make a lot of emphasis on throwing your phone up and scaring drivers . you relize how many ppl like you that are out there ? whining to some service about a cab driver or uber driver and they console you and then laugh at your ass after the phone call and nothing happens ? how many of those bad cabbies you think you actually got fired ? prolly not a one even heard about your report .and Contrary to what you think I haven't met 1 cab driver worried about being reported for anything , that's just your fantacy !

also I haven't been in vegas long but I can tell you CC machines in taxi's is a fairly new deal , so much so Western cab still hasn't got them yet( WTF ?!? )20 yrs indeed , they didn't except cc in vegas till a few yrs ago lol haha no wonder you've heard all these stories about cabbies not accepting CC's .. pfft


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Reasonable said:


> Guys this is off tangent but figure it falls in this thread. Yesterday instead of uber or lfyt I decided what the hell it's my birthday and there's a cab so I took it. I asked the cab driver do you except credit cards he responded yes. So I figured might as well ride the cab and pay a little extra what the hell. The jerk stop about 10 blocks from my house to a bank and tells me to take money out from the bank. I freaked out and said are you trying to rob me. He said no for the fare. I was like but you just told me you take credit cards why would I need cash. He said your not going home til you can pay. Holy crap I was so upset I almost called the cops. Just to avoid any more arguments I took out only what was needed to pay the fare once I paid the guy told me no tip. I said what for you lied to me and said you except credit cards then practically kidnap me. Lucky for me security was around to keep this jerk off from causing a bigger scene. In my mind I'm thinking never ever Freakin again. I did file a complaint this morning but I felt like they really could care two shits. Lesson learned.


sorry this happened to you (Reasonable) its a horror story for sure , I would have called the cops and would not have givin that bastard 1 red dime , he would have went to jail for kidnapping .

Now , looking at this post , I don't see anything about vegas at all , sound's like (RockinEZ)just has beef with vegas cabbies and seen im in vegas ? am I right ?
I don't work the strip or tourist's corridor at all , I know these LVNV cab drivers are full of shit (not all) I cant be held responsible for other morons actions . I bet this person RockenEZ has never had a decent cab ride ever in life from the sounds of it , thank god he's riding uber now ... have fun boyz with this guy scaring u with his 1 star rating weapon !!! look out he likes to report lol he's a reporter ..

Man seriously , we have worse shit to worry about , Like getting our heads blown off on our next or any given fare , not you with your clint eastwood fast draw phone . not at all


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I would never use uber or lyft after reading these forums , I just wouldn't be able to mentally handle the 5 minute gotcha ! not worth it , I'd call a cab and know eventually that bastard would show up and not 5 minute me with a charge !!! no way I would take the chance .
> 
> you run for a bus , not a ride you ordered !


its real simple: DONT ORDER A FOCKIN UBER UNLESS YOU ARE READY. Why would you order one if you're not ready? If you're ready, 5min is way more than enough time to come on out and get in the car.

Uber drivers dont get paid to wait. If you havent heard yet, there's a strong saying: Time is Money


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

no I love it tbh , you guys will find out that eventually ppl wont rush for you , and will get tired of being charged for nothing and then they will find their friendly lovable and quite handsome cabbie (me) waiting with open arms and lots of laughs .
Please by all means , keep doing this . More power to you !!! send them all back to me lol

I'm just talking about the 5 minute rule not about getting a charge for a cancel , I know some of you wait and im not including you , its this 5 minute timer I don't get .

Lets be honest , if they didn't have the cancel charge , you guys would never have come up with this 5 minute crap !!! I cant get you guys to admit it , but I know that's what it is .. that's the deal with the 5 minute .

ADMIT IT !!!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> no I love it tbh , you guys will find out that eventually ppl wont rush for you , and will get tired of being charged for nothing and then they will find their friendly lovable and quite handsome cabbie (me) waiting with open arms and lots of laughs .
> Please by all means , keep doing this . More power to you !!! send them all back to me lol
> 
> I'm just talking about the 5 minute rule not about getting a charge for a cancel , I know some of you wait and im not including you , its this 5 minute timer I don't get .
> ...


Without the charge on a busy night you might get 7 minutes out of me. Seriously that is all. I have no reason to bullshit. That is unless I KNOW the trip is fairly decent on the money because its a repeat customer. Then they get leeway.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I guess its really up to each of us how long we are willing to wait , and nobody can really dictate otherwise !
Life is too short to worry about these things . Dosnt really matter one way or the other I guess .

sorry if I got a little carried away
Thanks for the conversation guys


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

This is a generational difference of ideas 

2 different types of systems 

You will not get a agreement 

Until the uber guy drivers a cab for a few months 
And the cab guy drives uber for a few months 

It will be interesting to see the results


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You will not get a agreement
> 
> Until the uber guy drivers a cab for a few months
> And the cab guy drives uber for a few months
> ...


You have one here right now. One thing that I can tell you now is that despite all of this crying about Uber by the cab drivers there is more money in hacking than there is in UberX. I can not say anything about Uber Black. Maybe when D.C. puts its universal face into effect I will try a limousine. Someone here will rent one to me for a few days so that I can try driving Uber Black. At that point, I will have a better idea where the money is.

Another thing that I learned _very quickly_ was that Uber has proved that the market for ground transportation for hire is far greater than anyone had imagined. One major barrier was access. Uber has provided that.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> its real simple: DONT ORDER A FOCKIN UBER UNLESS YOU ARE READY. Why would you order one if you're not ready? If you're ready, 5min is way more than enough time to come on out and get in the car.
> 
> Uber drivers dont get paid to wait. If you havent heard yet, there's a strong saying: Time is Money


 we feel the same way , except for the 5 minute deal I disagree with but whatever , meh ! we are both grown and do what we want to do 



20yearsdriving said:


> This is a generational difference of ideas
> 
> 2 different types of systems
> 
> ...


 I was gonna try it out , Bah , you know the story already 



Another Uber Driver said:


> You have one here right now. One thing that I can tell you now is that despite all of this crying about Uber by the cab drivers there is more money in hacking than there is in UberX. I can not say anything about Uber Black. Maybe when D.C. puts its universal face into effect I will try a limousine. Someone here will rent one to me for a few days so that I can try driving Uber Black. At that point, I will have a better idea where the money is.
> 
> Another thing that I learned _very quickly_ was that Uber has proved that the market for ground transportation for hire is far greater than anyone had imagined. One major barrier was access. Uber has provided that.


definitely , cab's here are scrambling to hook up with curb I think it is , Ride Jeanie was a bust , horrible failure , tell me if you heard of this before , the top 4 biggest companys all forword their numbers to Taxi authority who then dispatchs to closest cab via computer for all 4 companys lol.. IVE never heard of 4 competitors sharing their business before , much less allowing the city / state have access to phones business ect..??? is it just me or do these companys all act like their owned by the city lol ??? (before this 90% of dispatched companys use a first check on calls , not a closest cab system . was very frustrating to me and hard to get used too )
I already thought it was crazy with the Nazi like attitude towards taxi's , then the dictation on all companys price's being exactly the same with no regards to locals , no rate 1-2 ... not allowed to pick up flags , not allowed to charge by the head , not allowed to flat rate . its crazy here man . Ive never seen the like before .

really glad U/L are here to force change around this place .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am assuming that Ride Jeanie is an electronic taxi hailing application.

The only taxi e-hails that have been widely successful in this country are Uber (where it offers taxis) and Taxi Magic (which may have a different name, now).

Hail-O was here, but left North America. Hail-O stated that the amount of money that it had to spend to stay competitive was too high. From what I have heard about it, Hail-O was giving Uber Taxi a real run in New York, Boston, Chicago and Toronto. The people in the Toronto office were even negotiating with Hail-O to try to run it there, themselves. I guess that they never got too far, as there is still no Hail-O in Toronto. Hail-O never could compete with Uber Taxi here. I had Hail-O while they were here. I got far more summonses from Uber Taxi than I did from Hail-O. Hail-O is still in Europe and Asia.

My Taxi was here. About eight weeks back, they left a message on my answering machine that they were going to "pause the service" to allow time for their "new partner" to dovetail operations with them. They told me to keep my login and account information, as the service would return "shortly". I have yet to hear anything from them.
The only place that My Taxi ever was in North America was Washington. It came in late 2012. It has never expanded beyond Washington in North America, which makes me suspect that it has been somewhat less than a smashing success, here. Most of what it had here was hotels, which are major NSP clubs. They had some success in some of the underserved areas of the Metropolitan Area as you could pay through the application, run your card through the terminal in the cab or pay cash. My Taxi does not charge the user, but was charging the driver ninety-nine cents per call. I do not work the "underserved" areas that much.

Taxi Magic is here, but only works with fleets. They do not work with my fleet. Most passengers here who have tried Taxi Magic state that it is no good. Still, in some parts of the country, people do like it. Supposedly both drivers and passengers in South Chicago love it.

There is Flywheel, as well. They are not here. I do not know that much about them, only that they exist.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

BiG $$$ for you in management here in lvnv .You should check into coming here and getting on at one of the big company's and help them transition , seriously the way its set up now is the way they have been doing it for 50 yrs and they have no idea how a regular cab company works or how to compete as they've managed to do away with competition here and only ever focused on the tourist corridor , leaving the city locals to ride the bus .
last I checked there were a lot of add's asking for experienced ppl. like yourself for management types , as a lot have quit in the last few months over the pain of change .
If you do this , let me know I will go to work for that company .
The price of living here is got to be about the lowest in the country . its hot as hell though


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

if the fare / rate was remotely decent drivers would hang out a few more minutes, then you have this riders mentality of tips being included that adds insult to injury, if the rider is pissed off then good, Uber has done this to themselves, why would a driver be smiling 24/7 while getting screwed on both ends, on the other hand if drivers were collecting tips 90% of the time or being paid a livable car maintaining wage they would be happy and pleasant and probably wait a few more mins


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Dhus said:


> we feel the same way , except for the 5 minute deal I disagree with but whatever , meh ! we are both grown and do what we want to do
> 
> I was gonna try it out , Bah , you know the story already
> 
> ...


It sounds horrible 
In LA drivers have most freedom
I feel lucky in comparison


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> if the fare / rate was remotely decent drivers would hang out a few more minutes, then you have this riders mentality of tips being included that adds insult to injury, if the rider is pissed off then good, Uber has done this to themselves, why would a driver be smiling 24/7 while getting screwed on both ends, on the other hand if drivers were collecting tips 90% of the time or being paid a livable car maintaining wage they would be happy and pleasant and probably wait a few more mins


 Brought to you by your friendly UBER


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> if the fare / rate was remotely decent drivers would hang out a few more minutes, then you have this riders mentality of tips being included that adds insult to injury, if the rider is pissed off then good, Uber has done this to themselves, why would a driver be smiling 24/7 while getting screwed on both ends, on the other hand if drivers were collecting tips 90% of the time or being paid a livable car maintaining wage they would be happy and pleasant and probably wait a few more mins


Or even maybe take the pax anyways and make more money ?! .. idk it works for me !
Bah !!! whatever .. we are all grown here , " do what you want " , that's my motto 



20yearsdriving said:


> It sounds horrible
> In LA drivers have most freedom
> I feel lucky in comparison


you have no idea , its like what I would imagine being a driver in Nazi Germany
Let me See your paperzzzz , dot check , trip sheet check , break check , permit check , ml check , od check , on time check .. Day off ? wtf ?!? hell no you better be in here .. no we don't care if your mother has cancer , your not going to see her or your fired !!!
haha I have fun with it , but its true and TA is all over the tourist corridor policing the taxi's .. its really incredible .


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

It's genius keep drivers and passengers barely liking each other.
This way they never develop a relationship

Ensuring the middle man' longevity


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dhus said:


> BiG $$$ for you in management here in lvnv .You should check into coming here and getting on at one of the big company's they have no idea how a regular cab company only ever focused on the tourist corridor , leaving the city locals to ride the bus .
> last I checked there were a lot of add's asking for experienced ppl. like yourself for management types , as a lot have quit in the last few months over the pain of change .
> If you do this , let me know I will go to work for that company .
> The price of living here is got to be about the lowest in the country . its hot as hell though


Maybe I should look into it. I have enough experience at it. In truth, I have washed my hands of management here, but maybe in another place, who knows?

There _is_ money in carrying locals. The Washington Metropolitan Area is proof of that. This used to be the only Major Metropolitan Area in the North America where the locals made regular use of the taxis. Much of that was due to there being no meters in Washington cabs from 1931-2008. We had a Zone System. Thus, the rates were set. You could know your fare _to the penny_ before the driver even had moved a wheel. Even though the suburban cabs always have had meters (or, at least, for as long as anyone can remember), people followed the example of the City, thus even the suburbanites made regular use of the cabs. His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty put the meters into the cabs in 2008. People are still using the cabs. When Uber Taxi and Hail-O came to Toronto, Chicago, Boston and New York City, they made cab riders out of the locals. Truthfully, the locals in the boroughs in New York City always have wanted to use the cabs, but they never could get them until Uber Taxi and Hail-O. When I lived in New York, there was no such thing as Uber. There was one place that I lived, East of Van Cortland Park, a neighbourhood called "Woodlawn". The street on which I lived was _barely_ in New York City. In fact, walk one and one half blocks in the correct direction, you are in Yonkers. If we wanted a cab, we would walk onto McLean Avenue in Yonkers and catch a Yonkers cab that was dropping off someone. Back then, the Yonkers cabs were not supposed to take street hails, you were supposed to call. Still, if you were standing there ready to go, none of the drivers ever said "no". Usually, though, all of us used the subway.

I understand that the cost of living is low, there, but still, I would have to get some banker to write a mortgage for me. I do not have too much equity in my house. I could sell it, and get more than I owe on it, but still, would it be enough for a down-payment? Once you own a home, it is really difficult to go back to renting.

It is hot as all get out, here, as well. In fact, we went straight from a lingering winter into summer. There was maybe one or two days in the low 70s, one or two in the high 70s, one or two in the 80s then _*STRAIGHT*_ to ninety degree days, which have stayed with us. It is supposed to be mostly mid to high eighties this week, but still, we never did get a spring, here. Usually, we have a nice spring here. This city was built on a drained swamp, so the heat is icky and sticky, much like Florida, Louisiana or the Gulf Coast in Tejas (Houston, Corpus Christi).

Anyhow, thanks for the "up" vote.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

In training class they tell you , if anything but air touchs the car .. its an incident and need's to be reported .
Me being an honest driver I tried to comply but they eventually shut me down as wasting their time . 
I was driving down the highway and a paper cup flew by and hit the bottom of the car , I reported it *dispatcher * what ? a paper cup ? sounds suspicious to me , did the camera go off ?" ( nope ) dispatcher *hmm * .. then again once I was pulling out of a steep driveway and the front bumper slides across the pavment I reported this , dispatcher * what ? any damage ? (nope my car just scraped over is all , steep driveway ) dispatcher *umm ??? *
anyways you get the picture .. they are very strict here


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Maybe I should look into it. I have enough experience at it. In truth, I have washed my hands of management here, but maybe in another place, who knows?
> I understand that the cost of living is low, there, but still, I would have to get some banker to write a mortgage for me. I do not have too much equity in my house. I could sell it, and get more than I owe on it, but still, would it be enough for a down-payment? Once you own a home, it is really difficult to go back to renting.
> Anyhow, thanks for the "up" vote.


Check it out , I think you will be pleased with the options you'll find here . you really honestly will get more bang for your buck in vegas on that deal , you might be shocked to find out just how true this is .

Truthfully we really could use someone upstairs that knows how to work locals , they really are all stumbling over each other like the three stooges atm trying to crash learn everything , and just like slap stick comedy , completely getting it wrong !!!

first thing I would change is dispatchers or training them or something , they do not dispatch to closest cab , its first check gets call , they gave this airport run away over the radio to this guy that was 12 miles away , and of course it turns out to be a no show .. I was less than a mile away in a borderline zone .. that kind of stuff is all day long . just dosnt make sence


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dhus said:


> first thing I would change is dispatchers or training them or something , they do not dispatch to closest cab , its first check gets call , they gave this airport run away over the radio to this guy that was 12 miles away , and of course it turns out to be a no show .. I was less than a mile away in a borderline zone .. that kind of stuff is all day long .


This is one, amoung many, reasons why I will always insist that you can not _dispatch_ if you never have driven a cab. I do not care if you are a retired police, retired mail man, retired mapmaker, I do not care; you may know the city, but you do not know the _cab business_. A computer/satellite/GPS is even worse. It can neither learn the cab business nor make certain judgements even if it could learn the cab business. Any idiot can assign calls. Even a series of electronic circuits in electronic contraptions can assign calls. It takes a special breed of human being to _dispatch._

Simply giving the job to the first driver that you hear is one of the first signs that someone who is not qualified is sitting on the microphone (*Nota Bene:* I did state "sitting on the microphone"; I did _not_ use the word "dispatching".). To be sure, in many places, once a job goes to third call twice (or three times, depending on where), the dispatcher can give it to the first driver that he hears. In some companies, that job is said to "belong to the dispatcher", thus he can give it to anyone to whom he feels like giving it. Even then, I use discretion in assigning a job. If I do not think that the driver will get the job, I will not send him, unless he insists. If I do not think that the job is worth chasing, I will not run a driver, unless he insists. If the driver does insist, he brings whatever grief on himself. Still, I have had drivers cry even when I tried to tell them not to go.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Greymalkin said:


> My biggest gripe...People who drop a pin in the middle of a sports stadium...How am I to know what side of the stadium you are coming out of?!??!
> 
> I drive to the pin, hit arrived, and wait 5 minutes. After 5 minutes, I call the PAX for their location, if they are unclear, rude, or lost. CANCEL.


You drive INTO THE MIDDLE OF THE STADIUM?!?

Now THAT'S the kind of aggressive, no-holds-barred, think-outside-the-box, redefine-the-boundaries go-getter we're looking for here at Uber!

Uber On!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is one, amoung many, reasons why I will always insist that you can not _dispatch_ if you never have driven a cab. I do not care if you are a retired police, retired mail man, retired mapmaker, I do not care; you may know the city, but you do not know the _cab business_. A computer/satellite/GPS is even worse. It can neither learn the cab business nor make certain judgements even if it could learn the cab business. Any idiot can assign calls. Even a series of electronic circuits in electronic contraptions can assign calls. It takes a special breed of human being to _dispatch._
> 
> Simply giving the job to the first driver that you hear is one of the first signs that someone who is not qualified is sitting on the microphone (*Nota Bene:* I did state "sitting on the microphone"; I did _not_ use the word "dispatching".). To be sure, in many places, once a job goes to third call twice (or three times, depending on where), the dispatcher can give it to the first driver that he hears. In some companies, that job is said to "belong to the dispatcher", thus he can give it to anyone to whom he feels like giving it. Even then, I use discretion in assigning a job. If I do not think that the driver will get the job, I will not send him, unless he insists. If I do not think that the job is worth chasing, I will not run a driver, unless he insists. If the driver does insist, he brings whatever grief on himself. Still, I have had drivers cry even when I tried to tell them not to go.


yep , I have checked calls back in jax , really over the top twighlight zone good good dispatchers !!! and when the dispatcher basically ignores my check , just to make sure I will check again but that 2nd time im ignored I know the call isn't worth it and its just silent persuasion on the dispatchers end letting me know I really don't want the call . you get to know your dispatchers , they get to know you and you make a lot of money .

I agree with everything you said there .. yep

I don't remember the name of the computer system but at citi cab back in jax we had a gps closest cab , cbook other zones and destination book would hold a call for you , I really liked that .

I much rather a voice dispatch system though , with a computer you feel all alone in the world .
with a voice you feel like your on a party line and feel a lot safer and more entertained .
problem is you start getting 400 calls an hour you either break the cabs down by number or even parts of town and have several dispatchers putting out calls and taking checks and several dispatchers on another channel giving out the info .

Believe it or not here in lvnv , they use computer and voice dispatch , I never understood why but its a real mess . Its almost as if they don't know what they have or how to use it , much like when the toilet first came out a lot of country ppl thought it was a flower pot and grew plants in there lol . they give checks out to first check , then send it to your computer , or your on stand in zones , 32 cab's and your # 32 in line in that zone . ridiculous

The entire system need's a good overhaul , somebody like you could straighten it out im sure .


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Some of you drivers must have flunked both math and common sense in school. In Orange County, unless its bar closing time, we don't get ping after ping for most of the day or night. So, if you cancel right at 5 minutes, then you collect the whole 5 bucks, piss off the pax, then HAVE TO WAIT for another 10-15 mins for another ping, drive another 5-10 mins to that call and then wait for it.. wait for it.. wait for ANOTHER pax who may or may NOT be ready. Rinse and repeat. Meanwhile.. the original pax which i waited 5 minutes for ( again, you bloody wankers, I never mentioned waiting 10 or 15) is paying me for a ride while you are sitting there pissing your pants and hoping for another ride. Since I take more rides (again, do the math) I make more money.. HAHA.. and I have HAPPY pax.. and since my avg ride is over 1o bucks, you are sitting there angry like a complete schmuck, loser, ahole. Notice the original poster even shows his name as A HOLE. Do you guys really think all pax or just sitting by the door or curb just waiting for us to show? Hell to the NO. They are out there living life, having fun, making friends. We are a after thought. They don't all stare at the phone watching our progress when they could be having fun with friends. It doesn't matter if you call it a on demand service. Some idiots still call it a ride share, which is hysterical and stupid.


Aside from your insults and name calling, I agree with you that in your case it's better for you to wait for the rider. But for me it's more beneficial to cancel. I took your suggestion and I did the math. You can check it on this thread that you encouraged me to open.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/to-c...r-5-minutes-let-math-answer-it-for-you.24790/


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Just wondering did you guys all join some secret society and decide 5 min's after that **** em ? (not all of you feel this way of course but alot do )


No


Dhus said:


> Were did this magical number 5 come from ?


Uber


Dhus said:


> Does it take 5 minutes to collect the no show fee ?


Currently yes


Dhus said:


> Ok fine , 5 minutes then leave , cause you obviously have better things to do with your time then picking up a pax right ?
> You guys are real critical about this 5 minutes .


Yes, I have better things to do. Like pick up the next ride.


Dhus said:


> What if they changed that 5 minute minimum to collect , to just arriving and you can cancel collect ?
> would you just coast by then and not even stop and figure **** em I guess they don't need a ride ?
> would you wait 5 minutes still even though you didn't have to ?


I will be nice enough to give 2 minutes.


Dhus said:


> What if they changed this 5 minute collect rule to 15 minutes , what then ?
> Would you then say 15 minutes and **** em ?


15 minutes is not worth it. I will wait at most 3 to 4 minutes. I actually used to do that when wait time was 10 minutes. For me it's all about maximizing earnings.
I appreciate that you asked such great questions (no sarcasm intended) and please feel free to ask more if you have more.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dhus said:


> that 2nd time im ignored I know the call isn't worth it and its just silent persuasion on the dispatchers end letting me know I really don't want the call .
> 
> you get to know your dispatchers , they get to know you and you make a lot of money .
> 
> ...


Here, ignoring a driver is not the best idea. You must say _something_ to him. Usually, it was something like "I would not" or "Are you bored?". It was permissible, even, to say something like "Two zones downtown, are you interested?". You tried to use this one only on mediocre jobs; for garbage jobs, you just used one of the first two. If it were a good job, you would tell the driver to call you at an intersection that was close. That way, if some sharpshooter tried to go in and steal the thing, at least he would get caught and made to pay the driver whose job that he stole.

The second point _*ABSOLUTELY*_. A hip driver knows his dispatcher and any dispatcher worth anything knows his drivers. I knew which drivers would go for garbage, which ones just wanted _any_ job, which ones would travel for what kind of job, when anyone was headed home and where he lived, which ones were the sharpshooters, which ones were the fleet lawyers, who were the crybabies and who were the thieves. It got to the point that I knew, even who were the payola boys, which dispatcher they were paying and how much. Before I was an official, I would torture payola boys. They _never _made any money working with me. I never took payola, never would and told more than one driver to keep his money in his pocket and take it home to his family. Bring me something at Christmas, allright, but even then do not feel that you must.

I _*KNEW*_ that there *had* to be a way to bid _en route_ with a computer/satellite/GPS based call assignment system. The programming simply could not be that difficult. I have never seen a system with that feature, but I _was sure _that it could be done. Another feature that most systems lack, but one company for which I worked had, was the ability to stack up jobs on one driver. If you had a pile of locals in a residential area, you could assign three or four (or even more, but you tried to keep it to no more than four at a time) to one driver. As soon as he cleared one job, the next would pop onto his screen. You would let him know that there would be more when he dropped, so that he did not take a hail. This was also useful if you had a garbage job that you _absolutely had to cover_. If you had an airport time call close to where the guy was dropping the garbage job, or simply that he could reach, you could assign it to him and it would pop up on his screen once he cleared the garbage job. This was a voice/computer system, although it could run pure computer/satellite/GPS

When I broke in as a dispatcher, if you could put out one hundred calls in an hour, you were considered a mediocre dispatcher. One hundred twenty five an hour and you were good. The top ones averaged one hundred fifty to one hundred seventy five an hour. There were only a few two hundred call an hour dispatchers in the whole City. I was one of them, but it took me five years behind the microphone to get to that level. The most that I ever did in one hour was two hundred sixty five calls. If that company in Florida to which you refer was putting out four hundred calls in an hour, they had to have had more than one dispatcher on the microphone.

Another question about Las Vegas: Are they issuing H-plates to private owners there? I own my cab, here. The D.C. Taxicab Commission currently is not issuing any new H-plates; it has not for quite some time. In fact, if you let your insurance lapse or let go of your H-plates fo r whatever reason, you are *O-W-T*; you must rent.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here, ignoring a driver is not the best idea. You must say _something_ to him. Usually, it was something like "I would not" or "Are you bored?". It was permissible, even, to say something like "Two zones downtown, are you interested?". You tried to use this one only on mediocre jobs; for garbage jobs, you just used one of the first two. If it were a good job, you would tell the driver to call you at an intersection that was close. That way, if some sharpshooter tried to go in and steal the thing, at least he would get caught and made to pay the driver whose job that he stole.
> 
> The second point _*ABSOLUTELY*_. A hip driver knows his dispatcher and any dispatcher worth anything knows his drivers. I knew which drivers would go for garbage, which ones just wanted _any_ job, which ones would travel for what kind of job, when anyone was headed home and where he lived, which ones were the sharpshooters, which ones were the fleet lawyers, who were the crybabies and who were the thieves. It got to the point that I knew, even who were the payola boys, which dispatcher they were paying and how much. Before I was an official, I would torture payola boys. They _never _made any money working with me. I never took payola, never would and told more than one driver to keep his money in his pocket and take it home to his family. Bring me something at Christmas, allright, but even then do not feel that you must.
> 
> ...


yeah , ignoring me at only certain times as they new my check voice and my need help im screwed voice , they knew I check all calls lol , we had several hundred street cabs soo  he was busy looking for someone closer more than wasting time responding to me with all those drivers buzzing , I was a worker though and went for anything , I was trying to get max number of calls , never cherry picked anything , this resulted in me being noticed more than a lot of other drivers by dispatchers and good ones would line me up and try not to run me on bad calls . I was one of the drivers they would send to trouble shoot , or veteran driver calls , not sure how to explain this one lol
crap dispatchers will run your gas and tires off the rim for nothing . I'm really proud of our jax dispatchers , Chris Lamb , isaiha , brent , briant , barfy , cocherane , to name a few , they set a really high standard .

yes definitely they used more than one dispatcher for 4oo calls and hour , a few putting the calls out taking checks , then you switch to another channel and get your info at checkpoint .
But eventually all go to computer (sucks) yeah we had a good system at least .

H-plates ? I don't have a clue as to what this is , I can guess , owner operater ? they are concidering for the first time in 50 yrs ? to bring back 24/7 IC's I have to assume they will want owner operators as well , since they have around 1k+ cabs per company and twice or three times that amount in drivers .
You buying your own medallion ? idk , might be a good suggestion , im sure they would like to hear it .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

H-plates are what go on taxicabs in the Capital of Your Nation. All of the licence plates on the cabs either start or end with an "H", e.g.: H-12345 or 12345-H.

Yes, I am an owner-operator. The Capital or Your Nation must be one of the last major Cities in the US of A where the cab business is _still_ mostly in the hands of the owner-operators, although government, regulators and other forces have been labouring tirelessly for years to take it away from us and make us slaves of the moneyed interests. The aforementioned have inflicted terrible harm on us in the last few years, but we are hanging on, so far. More than a few of us will be shaken out. The City Council recently put into effect vehicle age limitations. Thanks to the Kommissars who are represented by the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism Businesses, the People's Taxikab Kommissariat added some extremely oppressive service life regulations. These rectal apertures claim that these rules are supposed to give us incentives to purchase certain expensive types of equipment. Considering who runs the local gubbamint of this City, it is no surprise that these elitists consider us too stupid to see right through their deception. The reality is that these service life measures are punitive measures whose only purpose is to inflict harm on the owner-operators and to put more than a few of them out of business.

We do not have medallions here, Y-E-T. Twice they tried to bring them in, _twice_ upper level staff members in City Councilmen's offices got popped taking bribes to influence the Councilman on the whole thing. Thus, twice the sponsors of the bills before the City Council withdrew them. In fact, one Councilman who was up for election in 2014 lost his primary over his Chief of Staff's being popped for taking bribes, amoung other things. There was simply too much shady stuff that the voters perceived to be connected to him. He was a longtime Councilman who did more than a few good things while he was in office, although I never approved totally of his methods. I was well known to him, although I have not seen him since he lost his primary. He did cast one final vote to help the cab drivers before he left office, though. His was the lone vote in our favour.

There are more drivers than cabs in Las Vegas, -eh? They are trying to set up that situation in the City. Currently, the ratio of cabs to drivers is about 1:1, although there _are_ slightly more drivers than cabs. In the suburbs, the ratio of cabs to drivers is about 3:2, although there are still numerous cabs parked because the rental drivers in the suburbs that could, went to Uber. Some have left Uber and gone back, but, as I have discussed that elsewhere, I will type no more about it, here. An oversupply of drivers works to the advantage of companies and regulators. If the regulators want to get rid of someone, rather than put him through Process, they just see to it that no one will rent him a cab. For years, here, drivers would not pay rent, were late on the rent, or, even, picked up the cab after paying the first week's rent and the owner never saw the cab again. With an oversupply of drivers, the owner can tell the deadbeat or slow pay driver to clean up his act or he will snatch the car, as there are three guys begging to drive that car. Also, an oversupply of drivers allows owners to shift the cars. The last of the cab shifting ended here in the mid-1950s. In some of the suburbs, you can still rent "company junk", but most rentals here are still weekly; you keep the car around the clock. Shifting will make a comeback here, especially as the oversupply of drivers gets worse.

I used to have some lengthy discussions with a former Chairman of the Taxicab Commission while he was still in office. He did mention that one thing under consideration was to make the cost of a vehicle licence so prohibitive that an owner-operator would be forced to shift his cab. I managed to arrange for him to have me talk to some of the people who were considering it. I let them know that most of us owner-operators did not want anyone else's driving our cabs. I laid out other problems, such as the instant hooptifaction of cars that are going around the clock. At the time, they backed off, but who knows for the future.

Oh, and you are correct about the worker's getting help from the dispatcher. You scratch my back, I scratch yours. You go after this lady who has been waiting at the Doctor's office for an hour and is screaming in my operator's ear, and it makes my, and my operator's life easier. You go chasing after this regular who is going nowhere, and we get to keep the regular and he does not write a nasty letter to the company, which makes all of our lives easier. You go pick up this charge account job that the rest of the fleet is avoiding by silence because it goes at the same time every night to a rough part of town and we get to keep the account with all of its good jobs. Anyone who thinks that I am not going to help a guy like that, when I can is obviously one of these crybaby sharpshooting fleet lawyers who thinks that because he cracks a microphone, he is supposed to get only the best work. I have been questioned by Management (before I was a company official) when one of these crybaby sharpshooting fleet lawyers has accused me of feeding this or that driver. These _prima donnas_ even have had Management pull a specific call slip, or several, allegedly to demonstrate that I am feeding a driver. Fortunately, I was always one of these dispatchers who would write some of the bids on the ticket. Thus, I could pull all of a given driver's call slips for, say, a week, and point out that this driver whom I was "feeding" ran this far for this regular, chased this far for this charge account that had been waiting half the afternoon, volunteered for this garbage job just to keep the people off our cases, and yes, Mr. Management and yes, Mr. Crybaby Sharpshooter, I am helping him to make up for all of the time that he spent helping out the Company. Oh yes, you worked for me, I worked for you. Funny, too, the workers never missed a Christmas. One of these sharpshooters had the audacity one Christmas to tell me that I should be paying for everyone's Christmas dinner--he was *serious*. When I asked him if I should pay for Christmas dinner for Jewish, Moslem, Hindu or Buddhist drivers, he could not answer that one. Or did he expect me to pay for Eid-al-Fitr, Khannukkah and the gift giving time dinners for the Hindu and Buddhist drivers, instead (I forget the names and times of the Buddhist and Hindu gift giving seasons--I know that they have them, and ?I used to know, but I forget, now)? He could not answer that, either, but he did ask me if I expected anything from him for Christmas. I told him to do whatever he wanted, it did not bother me one way or the other.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I waited 15 minutes for a ride before, the guy was running late for work and thanked me at least 3 times and threw me a Lincoln. I'm still new though and my operating costs are low with my car so I don't mind giving a good impression of uber, if I arrive and a minute after clicking arrive with no response I call the customer to verify I am in the correct location and let them know I am a tiny white car with the hazards on. All of my passengers have been so nice to me, Uber sent me to the wrong location before as well and my passenger was able to text me their address which I used in my GPS to find them at a hotel. If I am able to park in a safe location where I don't need to move I immediately turn off my engine to save fuel. I even had a rider allow me to stop for fuel in a trip (60 mile trip I made right after a 80 mile trip), I told him I could end his trip charge just before getting to his house and he told me no thanks I like supporting the average joe.


----------



## Idontcare (Mar 5, 2015)

alex16 said:


> I waited 15 minutes for a ride before, the guy was running late for work and thanked me at least 3 times and threw me a Lincoln. I'm still new though and my operating costs are low with my car so I don't mind giving a good impression of uber, if I arrive and a minute after clicking arrive with no response I call the customer to verify I am in the correct location and let them know I am a tiny white car with the hazards on. All of my passengers have been so nice to me, Uber sent me to the wrong location before as well and my passenger was able to text me their address which I used in my GPS to find them at a hotel. If I am able to park in a safe location where I don't need to move I immediately turn off my engine to save fuel. I even had a rider allow me to stop for fuel in a trip (60 mile trip I made right after a 80 mile trip), I told him I could end his trip charge just before getting to his house and he told me no thanks I like supporting the average joe.


You could have made that $5 in 15 minutes even if you had cancelled. You didn't gain anything extra. Also keep in mind you collecting $5 tip is one of the best case scenarios. More than 95% of the time you won't even get that.


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh, I got tips from most of my passengers. I informed each of them Uber does not require tips but I am allowed to accept them. Most of my passengers were so much fun to talk with but by the end of the night I was losing my voice from talking to so many people. My 3 am 60 mile passenger gave me a $20 and my 80 mile passenger bought me and him mc donalds breakfast, I told him we were still on the clock and being charged for waiting in the drive through, he said he didn't mind. One of my pick ups had a dead battery and I jump started him, he canceled and still gave me a Lincoln, took me just 2 minutes to get his Cobalt going and I was on my way back to sheetz, my favorite place to relax at and wait for rides while on wifi, clean bathrooms, I normally pack sandwiches in my cooler to avoid fast food plus they are so much faster and I can be out of sheetz in 20-30 seconds after accepting a ride.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

alex16 said:


> Oh, I got tips from most of my passengers. I informed each of them Uber does not require tips but I am allowed to accept them. Most of my passengers were so much fun to talk with but by the end of the night I was losing my voice from talking to so many people. My 3 am 60 mile passenger gave me a $20 and my 80 mile passenger bought me and him mc donalds breakfast, I told him we were still on the clock and being charged for waiting in the drive through, he said he didn't mind. One of my pick ups had a dead battery and I jump started him, he canceled and still gave me a Lincoln, took me just 2 minutes to get his Cobalt going and I was on my way back to sheetz, my favorite place to relax at and wait for rides while on wifi, clean bathrooms, I normally pack sandwiches in my cooler to avoid fast food plus they are so much faster and I can be out of sheetz in 20-30 seconds after accepting a ride.


One of the things I miss about PA is Sheetz. QT is great but Sheetz is better. Unless you go to Philly, I don't think you're getting ping after ping so waiting longer is probably more cost effective.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

alex16 said:


> Oh, I got tips from most of my passengers. I informed each of them Uber does not require tips but I am allowed to accept them. Most of my passengers were so much fun to talk with but by the end of the night I was losing my voice from talking to so many people. My 3 am 60 mile passenger gave me a $20 and my 80 mile passenger bought me and him mc donalds breakfast, I told him we were still on the clock and being charged for waiting in the drive through, he said he didn't mind. One of my pick ups had a dead battery and I jump started him, he canceled and still gave me a Lincoln, took me just 2 minutes to get his Cobalt going and I was on my way back to sheetz, my favorite place to relax at and wait for rides while on wifi, clean bathrooms, I normally pack sandwiches in my cooler to avoid fast food plus they are so much faster and I can be out of sheetz in 20-30 seconds after accepting a ride.


PRO


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Was this professional enough? I went to the airport to pick someone up which is something I don't usually do. They aren't out yet so I'm waiting and when they finally come out they go right up to the 2 officers standing there talking to them. I'm sure it was innocent enough but sorry I'm not risking it.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

They are really strict at airports , I have picked up plenty of times , ive never got 1 ticket .
Ive never been scared of police either , I think you must have been doing something you weren't supposed to be doing ???
If everything was ok , then maybe you just aren't aware of the proper procedure to pick up. I would suggest finding out and get over your fear of the airport , a lot of good money there your missing out on


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> They are really strict at airports , I have picked up plenty of times , ive never got 1 ticket .
> Ive never been scared of police either , I think you must have been doing something you weren't supposed to be doing ???
> If everything was ok , then maybe you just aren't aware of the proper procedure to pick up. I would suggest finding out and get over your fear of the airport , a lot of good money there your missing out on


I pick up at the airport often but when Uber is targeted then you avoid those who openly tell everyone they are waiting on their Uber. Being a little cautious is better than the alternative, this was my 2nd airport pickup of the day.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

That's cool , I don't understand why you would be worried , you should be fine as long as your following procedures , as a cab driver that schedules airport runs from the airport (not here in Vegas ) I let my pax know I will meet them at the transportation pick up booth (not pick up drop off ) I pay the fee and escort my pax to the car . 100% ok
If I tell my pax I will drive through the pick up drop off and they can just get in I wouldn't make it out of the airport and then the airport police will go through your vehicle and record thoroughly and punish you every way they can lol .
as long as you follow procedure and do not do something your not allowed you wont have any problems .


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I got a call from Uber today, they are looking to arrest drivers and impound cars during the holiday week, looks like I'll be taking some time off.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> I got a call from Uber today, they are looking to arrest drivers and impound cars during the holiday week, looks like I'll be taking some time off.


I don't understand ???
Nobody can do anything to you as long as your proper ???
Limepro as a driver you will get used to dealing with police , military police , airport & port police
You don't have anything to worry about my friend .


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I don't understand ???
> Nobody can do anything to you as long as your proper ???
> Limepro as a driver you will get used to dealing with police , military police , airport & port police
> You don't have anything to worry about my friend .


Uber drivers aren't exactly doing this legally, we are still breaking code laws like not having a hack license. Normally it is no problem but once the pax starts telling the ones writing tickets that you are Uber then yes you can and will get tickets for violating county and state codes.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> Uber drivers aren't exactly doing this legally, we are still breaking code laws like not having a hack license. Normally it is no problem but once the pax starts telling the ones writing tickets that you are Uber then yes you can and will get tickets for violating county and state codes.


hmm , for once im speechless , I don't even know how to reply to this .
I assumed Uber was legal


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dhus said:


> hmm , for once im speechless , I don't even know how to reply to this .
> I assumed Uber was legal


POST # 129/Dhus: No tickets nor
illegalities here in
UPNFville! But.....You ARE being Cited
for Reaching the Pantheon of Well-
Knowns in only 26 Days. Well-Done, Sir!

Bison admires.
Bison inspires.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 129/Dhus: No tickets nor
> illegalities here in
> UPNFville! But.....You ARE being Cited
> for Reaching the Pantheon of Well-
> ...


He is a cab driver
That's why


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dhus said:


> hmm , for once im speechless , I don't even know how to reply to this .
> I assumed Uber was legal


Hahaha haha

That explains a lot of the things you say.

In Houston where I am you CAN be legal and get a permit to pick up at the airports. In many places you have NO WAY to be legal (Uber is fighting with or ignoring the authorities) and airport pickups can get you huge fines, car impounded and worst case arrested.

Now do you get some of the *****ing?


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Some ******bags just don't learn.
> Hit arrived at 8:35am then this:
> View attachment 8885
> 
> And I will do it again, next time just before you try to get in my car.


Pls let us know when you get deactivated.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> hmm , for once im speechless , I don't even know how to reply to this .
> I assumed Uber was legal


In most places in the U.S. Uber is legal but in many locations it is against ordinances to do those pickups at airports. In San Antonio they were fake pinging Uber drivers and impounding their cars when they showed up. Here in Dallas you still can't pick up from DFW but that is about to change. It already has at the Love Field airport. Cities want their cut of the action. That's all. You know this having been in the cab industry.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> Pls let us know when you get deactivated.


You are most likely one of those douchbags CSR riders that makes us drivers wait over the 5 minutes. And then doesn't tell the driver you are a CSR simply to refrain from tipping. 
But, I will be sure to send you an invitation to the party IF and WHEN that day comes, just be sure to let me know what prison to send it to.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You are most likely one of those douchbags CSR riders that makes us drivers wait over the 5 minutes. And then doesn't tell the driver you are a CSR simply to refrain from tipping.
> But, I will be sure to send you an invitation to the party IF and WHEN that day comes, just be sure to let me know what prison to send it to.


If by *******bag* you mean *enforcing standards* then yes. Sorry it's not a free for all. You may not have a brand to maintain but we do.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 129/Dhus: No tickets nor
> illegalities here in
> UPNFville! But.....You ARE being Cited
> for Reaching the Pantheon of Well-
> ...


 We have shared a lot of laughs 



20yearsdriving said:


> He is a cab driver
> That's why


 You know it , I tried doing a regular job once , I did my job very well but almost died from not being able to talk to anyone lol



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Hahaha haha
> 
> That explains a lot of the things you say.
> 
> ...


 If its not legal I couldn't / wouldn't do it , you have enough BS to contend with as it is , much less being an outlaw driver 







D Town said:


> In most places in the U.S. Uber is legal but in many locations it is against ordinances to do those pickups at airports. In San Antonio they were fake pinging Uber drivers and impounding their cars when they showed up. Here in Dallas you still can't pick up from DFW but that is about to change. It already has at the Love Field airport. Cities want their cut of the action. That's all. You know this having been in the cab industry.


 yep , they want that money man .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Dhus said:


> We have shared a lot of laughs
> 
> You know it , I tried doing a regular job once , I did my job very well but almost died from not being able to talk to anyone lol
> 
> ...


POST # 137/Dhus: Glad that You have
enjoyed! Don't under-
stand Trolls that Attempt a Non Sequitur:
"i don't understand anything you say"

☆ ☆ ☆ H O R S E ....P U C K E Y ! ☆ ☆ ☆

Bison chortling.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

limepro said:


> Was this professional enough? I went to the airport to pick someone up which is something I don't usually do. They aren't out yet so I'm waiting and when they finally come out they go right up to the 2 officers standing there talking to them. I'm sure it was innocent enough but sorry I'm not risking it.


Pro tip: don't pick up at the airport if you haven't paid for airport privileges.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Pro tip: don't pick up at the airport if you haven't paid for airport privileges.


I normally don't but occasionally I will I'm just careful and pax talking to cops is a big red flag on when to cancel.


----------

